# Gomez's Masks of Nyarlathotep Game: OOC



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2004)

And at the last from inner Egypt came
The strange dark One to whom the fellahs bowed;
Silent and lean and cryptically proud,
And wrapped in fabrics red as sunset flame.
Throngs pressed around, frantic for his commands,
But leaving, could not tell what they had heard;
While through the nations spread the awestruck word
That wild beasts followed him and licked his hands.

Soon from the sea a noxious birth began;
Forgotten lands with weedy spires of gold;
The ground was cleft, and mad auroras rolled
Down on the quaking citadels of man.
Then, crushing what he chanced to mould in play,
The idiot Chaos blew Earth's dust away.

- H.P. Lovecraft, Fungi from Yuggoth - Sonnet XXI.


 This Game Keeper without a group would like to run a Complete Masks of Nyarlathotep game using Call of Cthulhu d20 rules. Wanted: Four to Six stout adventurer and/or adventuress to unravel the fate of the doomed Carlyle Expedition. The campaign, set in 1925, is a Lovecraftian exercise in horror and mystery. Play begins in New York City. This is a classic and great campaign. I hope to do it justice. 

 There will be a healthy mix of investigation, mystery, role-play, and terror filled combat. All player characters should be connected in someway with each other and/or Jackson Elias, a author who specializes in writing about death cults such the Thuggees or Amazonean headhunters. The players will come up with these connections as they build their characters. 

 Character's will start at 3rd level. Hit points max at first and roll normally after that. Abilities will be generated using this standard array: 17,15,14,13,12,10. You my assign these numbers as you wish. I want to see a varied and interesting group of characters. 

 This is a long campaign and I promise to keep it going as long as there are players who want to play!   I am new to PbP but not to roleplaying in general. Any questions, suggestions or comments on my style or the game will be appricated.

Chapter 1: New York City 

Chapter 1.5: New York City 

 Chapter 2: London

Character Thread

Evidence Thread


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 9, 2004)

I'd like to join. Sign me up.

I'm trying to get my own PbP game off the ground but I'm sure I have the time to play in something too... Been awhile since I last played Cthulhu. Actually, been awhile since I last "played" anything. So I think I'm long overdue to step into a player role.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

Me in, me in.  I always wanted to get a chance to play the grandaddy of all CoC campaigns.


----------



## Krug (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm interested!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2004)

Album Cover X, Andrew D. Gable, and Krug:

Welcome aboard. Once we get 1 or 2 more players we can get started. Though if you want to kick around character ideas feel free!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

My first PbP was a Call of Cthulhu and it unfortunetly bombed.  I'd love to get in another one.    Count me in.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2004)

could be interested.. what do you say about a psychic type in the mix? 

Had a concept I've wanted to try out in d20 CoC for a long time.. (besides it's been a LONG time since I've lost a pc to knowing too much of the real nature of the universe.  )


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> could be interested.. what do you say about a psychic type in the mix?
> 
> Had a concept I've wanted to try out in d20 CoC for a long time.. (besides it's been a LONG time since I've lost a pc to knowing too much of the real nature of the universe.  )




A psychic type like a medium, sensitive, or occultist would work just fine. The psychic feats would be perfect for this. Though I would only want one psyhic type character in the group at any one time.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 10, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> A psychic type like a medium, sensitive, or occultist would work just fine. The psychic feats would be perfect for this. Though I would only want one psyhic type character in the group at any one time.



Was thinking of going for a 'touch' psychic.. my books will be arriving monday.. can I put one up after then?


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 10, 2004)

If you still have room I'd be interested.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Was thinking of going for a 'touch' psychic.. my books will be arriving monday.. can I put one up after then?




A touch psychic sound great!   And no rush to build your character.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2004)

I have six people interested and that's about my limit. Anyone else who wants to play will be placed on an alternate list encase someone has to drop. 

Here is the list of players:

*Album Cover X
Andrew D. Gable
Yangnome
Isida Kep'Tukari
KaintheSeeker
Cannibal_Kender*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

Actually (feels embarassed), I kind of wanted to do a psychic.  I wanted to do a perfectly nice older lady, a member of the Spiritualist Society.  She's a bit of a con artist in her "readings," often using good old-fashioned research and acting to tell the clients what they want.  But she also does have gifts, real psychic gifts of dowsing and psychometry, that she occasionally uses when her research fails her.  

I wish I had been able to post earlier in the day.    Ah well, I have a backup character in the form of a newsie, an orphaned kid with a paper route that does odd jobs in the evening.  He's a bit of a pick-pocket, but also good at doing odd jobs for people and keeping his mouth shut.  

Anyway, no chance of two psychics in the group Gomez?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Actually (feels embarassed), I kind of wanted to do a psychic.  I wanted to do a perfectly nice older lady, a member of the Spiritualist Society.  She's a bit of a con artist in her "readings," often using good old-fashioned research and acting to tell the clients what they want.  But she also does have gifts, real psychic gifts of dowsing and psychometry, that she occasionally uses when her research fails her.
> 
> I wish I had been able to post earlier in the day.    Ah well, I have a backup character in the form of a newsie, an orphaned kid with a paper route that does odd jobs in the evening.  He's a bit of a pick-pocket, but also good at doing odd jobs for people and keeping his mouth shut.
> 
> Anyway, no chance of two psychics in the group Gomez?




Ok, consider my arm twisted! I cannot say no to a kind old lady with psychic powers! Sure we can have two psychics in the group. Just make sure that you don't overlap to much with the other character. And if it is ok with KaintheSeeker!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 10, 2004)

Well then, I shall skip the psychometry so Kain can concentrate on that and I will pick something else.  Perhaps remote viewing or something, or mind reading.  It will be something appropriate.  I should have my character up shortly.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm thinking of being an author of some sort, maybe a Charles Fort type.


----------



## Krug (Jun 11, 2004)

Either a chinese coolie or an Irish bodyguard....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok, here's my character

*Miriam Christina LeGou
Female Human Spiritualist (defense option) 3*
*Height:* 5' 4''
*Weight:* 220lbs
*Hair:* Gray
*Eyes:* violet
*Age:* 65

*Str:* 7 (-2) 
*Dex:* 10 (+0) 
*Con:* 9 (-1) 
*Int:* 16 (+3) 
*Wis:* 19 (+4) 
*Cha:* 17 (+3) 

*Hit Dice:* 3d6-3
*HP:* 12
*AC:* 10 (+0 Dex)
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Current Sanity:*  72
*Max Sanity:*  99
*20% sanity:*  14

*Saves:*
Fortitude +2 [+3 base, -1 Con]
Reflex +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
Will +7 [+3 base, +4 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Atk:* +1
*Ranged Atk:* +0 

*Skills*
*Appraise* +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
*Bluff* +9 [6 ranks, +3 Cha]
*Diplomacy* +8 [5 ranks, +3 Cha]
*Forgery* +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
*Gather Information* +9 [6 ranks, +3 Cha]
*Knowledge (occult)* +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
*Knowledge (psychology)* +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
*Psychic Focus* +10 [6 ranks, +4 Wis]
*Psychoanalysis* +9 [5 ranks, +4 Wis]
*Research* +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
*Sense Motive* +9 [5 ranks, +4 Wis]
*Sleight of Hand* +5 [5 ranks, +0 Dex]
*Speak Language (French) [cc]*  2 ranks
*Speak Language (Latin) [cc]*  2 ranks

*Feats:*
Sensitive (1st level)
Dowsing (1st level)
Second Sight (3rd level)

*Languages*
English, French, Latin

*Equipment:*
Original savings - $6,000.  Yearly income - $3,000.
*Wardrobe*
2 chic designer dresses - $180.00
Brown fox fur coat - $198.00
9 pairs silk stockings - $6.75
4 Rayon elastic corsets - $19.80
7 quality women's dresses - $105.00
Satin charmeuse robe - $10.95
3 pairs leather one-strap slippers - $11.07
Spike heel Parisian shoes - $4.45
Satin turban-style hat - $3.69
10 silk handbags - $49.80
Leather gloves - $1.75
Worsted wool sweater - $9.48
Costume jewelry - $200.00 worth

Rented Flat - $650 per year
Daily maid - $340 per year
Expensive trunk - $13.95
Handle bag - $7.45
Woman's toilet set - $22.95
Dictionary English/German - $0.89
Gold pocket watch - $32.50
Wind-up alarm clock - $3.00
10-volume encyclopedia - $49.00
Unabridged dictionary - $6.75
Umbrella - $1.79

Desk phone - $15.75
Telegraph oufit - $4.25
2 good fountain pens - $6.00
20 pencils - $0.20
10 writing tablets - $2.00
2 sets of stationary - $2.00
6x binoculars - $28.00
Cabinet phonograph - $45.00
12 phonograph records - $4.68

Ouija board - $0.95

Savings left - $3948.15

*Appearance:*  Miriam LeGou is a well dressed old lady that is very conscious of the current fashions.  She always keeps her hair fashionably curled and styled, and often checks the fashion magazines from Paris to keep up with the latest trends.  Her gray hair is still uncut, and often curled and piled up on top of her head.  When outside her house she tends to wear a fashionable, but concealing veil.  She is a short woman that shows some signs of having lived a very prosperous life, and some might consider her somewhat portly.  Her eyes are a startling shade of violet, and she often keeps her eyes cast downwards to avoid calling undue attention to them.

*Personality:*  Miriam is a very cheerful woman if you were to encounter her at a theater or in a bakery.  She's quite happy to chat about the latest fashions, the most current play or movie, or the concert last night.  However, you might also get the feeling that she's looking at you, searching for something below the surface.  

When Miriam is doing a reading or tracking a ghost, she is a bit more serious, and a great deal more dramatic.  She goes on at great lengths about the "spiritual realm" and "vibrations of the upper planes," and liberally spices such talk with phrases and words in Latin, French, and German to make them sound more exotic.  She's very persuasive when speaking about the need for money to purchase the rare and exotic components to help "pierce the spiritual veil between this world and the next."

However, when Miriam is actually using her psychic powers, she drops her act entirely.  She's entirely serious when actually using her powers, which she rarely does for clients.  Mostly she does her real "sightings" only for other members of the Spiritualist Society.

*Background:*  Miriam Barloon was born in the less desireable portion of New York.  She was raised the daughter of a laundress and a deliveryman, and had to work very hard alongside her mother and three older sisters in order to support the family.  She had very little schooling, mostly at her mother's instance that she learn how to at least read and do a smattering of figuring.  Little Miriam picked it up very well however.

At fifteen she married the son of a local butcher, a clever young man who was impressed by her looks.  With sheer perserverance, her husband Eugene Tolson managed to get out of the family business and set up his own small but successful telegraph and telegram delivery service.  Devout Catholics, the Tolsons had eight children, five of which survived past childhood.  Eugene Jr. was looking to follow in his father's footsteps in running the Tolson Telegraph service.

On January 1st, 1893, the entire family was out enjoying the New Year's festivities.  It was snowy and icy that day, and a carriage going too fast ended up going out of control and crashing into a crowd of revelers.  Seven people died, and amongst them Eugene Tolson and his four youngest children.  His wife was also badly injured from a blow to the head and spent two weeks in the hospital, unconscious.  Eugene Jr. escaped with only a broken arm.

Eugene Jr. immediately took over the telegraph service while his mother was in the hospital, bearing up admirably under the intense pressure of the job.  When Miriam finally came out of her coma to discover most of her family dead, she was distraught.  Even more distressing was the fact that occasionally she would see things or feel things that no one else was able to.  Confused and thinking she might be insane, or even that the cruel God that had taken her family was punishing her, Miriam sank into depression.  

But one day when she was walking home, she had to take a detour around some construction and ended up passing by the relatively new Spiritualist's Society.  Intrigued, Miriam stopped in and had some conversation with the men and women there.  They performed a healing ceremony for her to help her through her hard times, and told her of their unique and open-minded philosophy.  Finding much more succor here than she had at the Church (where the priest had told her to "offer her suffering up to God"), she ended up joining the Society.

Doing a little research about other "psychics" she had seen mentioned in some of the Society's texts, she ended up discovering that she was not crazy, but had aquired new gifts.  She was very angry at this, feeling that nebulous "psychic powers" were a poor exchange for her husband and children.  When she had told the Society members of her powers, they had been delighted about them.  Miriam could easily see how they flocked toward one such as herself, and decided to take a little bit back from the world that had taken so much from her.

Using some of the savings that Eugene had left to her, she rented a flat and moved across town into a much more fashionable district.  You had to look as if you were born into the right strata of society in order to attract the right kind of client.  To that end she even changed her name to something more suitable, LeGou.

Buying many books on a variety of subjects, particularly those assosciated with the occult and the mind, she educated herself very quickly in the things she would have to know to become a professional "mind reader."  A bit of research about her clients was all that was needed to take advantage of those poor fools that wanted reassurance and succor from the "other side." 

She has nearly every newspaper from the city and the surrounding area brought to her flat, where she spends the mornings sifting through them, attempting to find tidbits on her potential clients.  These clippings she pastes into a series of books she keeps in her room.  She also has a fairly extensive collection of informants in the form of maids and hairdressers she uses to keep up on some of the lesser-known pieces of information.  Her own maid, Darla, cleans five other flats and talks with a lot of other maids.  Her willingness to share everything she hears makes her one of the best paid maids in that part of the city.  Also, just listening to the gossip at the hair salon each morning gives Miriam plenty of information. 

However, despite her new life of fraud, Miriam's gifts would sometimes not let her rest.  More than once she has become aware of a ghost or some other presence in a house.  Persuading the owner to pay her steep fees, she has used her gifts to rid homes of haunts more than once.  She doesn't like doing it, but she suffers terrible nightmares if she does not.

Her son, Eugene Jr. continues to run his father's business and has little time to spare for his mother.  He disapproves of his mother's life as a Spiritualist, but doesn't often press her on it, as he has other concerns.  He tries to visit when he can, but often that only ends up being on Christmas and Easter.  Miriam, on the other hand, has made a great deal of new friends in the higher strata of society by circulating amongst the New York elite whenever she can.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 11, 2004)

Can I be put on an alternate list in case a spot opens up?


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm leaning towards a newspaper man of some sort... maybe even a writer of the BBWAA (Baseball Writer's Association of America)... Would combine a couple of my favorite things in baseball and new york newspaper history... 

Haven't decided on too much yet as the concept is rather rough but there were plently of NYC papers to choose from back in 1925... although many were combined in 1924 and 1925... but I'm rambling at this point 

I'll try and get a character up within the next day or so...


----------



## Gomez (Jun 11, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Can I be put on an alternate list in case a spot opens up?




Your on it.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 11, 2004)

I wanna play the antiquarian. You know somebody's got to be the antiquarian.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2004)

Heh.  My character _is_ an antique.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 11, 2004)

Charles Whitford
Male Human Antiquarian (defense option) 3
Height: 5' 4''
Weight: 173 lbs
Hair: brown
Eyes: hazel
Age: 49

Str: 10 (+0) 
Dex: 13 (+1) 
Con: 14 (+2) 
Int: 17 (+3) 
Wis: 15 (+2) 
Cha: 12 (+1) 

Hit Dice: 6 + 2d6 +6
HP: 20
AC: 11 (+1 Dex)
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 


Saves:
Fortitude +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +1 Dex]
Will +5 [+3 base, +2 Wis]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +1
Ranged Atk: +2 

Skills
Appraise +12 [6 ranks, +3 Int, skill focus]
Forgery +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Gather Information +7 [6 ranks, +1 Cha]
Knowledge (occult) +12 [6 ranks, +3 Int, skill focus]
Knowledge (history) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Research +12 [6 ranks, +3 Int, skill focus]
Knowledge (art) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (anthropology) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Speak Language (latin) +9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Speak Language (french) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Speak Language (chinese) +6 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Speak Language (spanish) +6 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Speak Language (arabic) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]
Speak Language [german] +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]

Feats:
Skill Focus (knowledge occult) 
Skill Focus (research)
Skill Focus (appraise)

Languages
English, French, Latin, Chinese, Spanish, Arabic

History

Charles Whitford was born in 1877 in Portage New York. His early life was not a happy one. His mother died giving birth to him. His father, though well off, was a bitter man, who had lost an eye and most of an arm in the Civil War. He drowned his sorrows in liquor, and had no time for his young son. 
Once he was old enough, his father sent him to a series of boarding schools, and eventually to a military academy. It was at the boarding schools where Charles first aquired his love of reading and history. After graduating from the Oak Ridge military academy in '97, Charles spent several years in the army. It was here he discovered a knack for learning new languages. The army was quick to make use of this talent. Charles spent several months in Cuba during the Spanish-American War working as a translator. After the war was over, he spent the five years stationed in various places around the world, utilizing his language skills. Much of his knowledge of foreign cultures and history was gained at this time. 
In 1902, Charles's father passed away. Charles retired from the military, and used meager amount his father left him to open a small antique store in New York City. In the intervening years he has aquired a reputation as a knowledgeable historian and antiquarian. He store, while not earning him a fortune, has done well. He specializes in various oddities and antiques from around the globe, including occult paraphenalia.
A quiet retiring man, Charles only really comes alive when discussing history with customers or aquaintances. He has a small drab apartment in Brooklyn, but spends most of his time at his store. It was here he befriended Jackson Elias. Jackson came into his shop one day. They got to talking, and discovered a mutual interest in the occult. Jackson makes a point to visit the store when in New York, and they maintain a sporadic corespondence. Charles is well known in local academic and antiquarian circles.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 12, 2004)

Here's my character.  He's a relative of my character in another PbP (Baxter Llewellyn), and he's mentioned in the backstory.  Also the other characters, and Mr. Elias!  The "damned data" in my Knowledge is general Fortean stuff.

*****

*William T. Llewellyn-Phelps
Male author* (defense option) *3*

*Height:* 6’0"
*Weight:* 232 lbs
*Hair:* Blond
*Eyes:* Gray
*Age:* 38

STR 12 +1
DEX 10 
CON 14 +2 
INT 17 +3
WIS 13 +1
CHA 15 +2

*HP:* 24
*AC:* 10
*Init:* +4 (+4 Improved Initiative)
*Speed:* 30’ 
*Sanity:* 65

*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +3

*BAB:* +0
*Melee Atk:* +1
*Ranged Atk:* +0 

*Skills:* Craft (photography) +6, Craft (writing) +9, Diplomacy +4, Gather Information +7, Innuendo +2, Knowledge (archaeology) +3, Knowledge (damned data) +10, Knowledge (history) +5, Research +9, Sense Motive +3
*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Skill Focus (knowledge—damned data) 
*Languages:* English, Welsh +4

*Wealth (saved):* $7,331.40
*Wealth (income):* $4,000
*Items on Hand:* Colt M1917 Pistol, worn tweed jacket, fedora, button-up shirt, pants, leather shoes, 12 cigars
*Items at New York Apartment:* Subscription to news clipping service, collection of books on unexplained phenomena and popular literature of the day 

William Tully Llewellyn-Phelps was born in 1887 in Merthyr Tydfil, Wales.  The Llewellyn-Phelpses were distant relations of the Llewellyns of Liverpool, a well-known shipbuilding family, although not nearly so well off.  Early in his life, William became enthralled with the notions of the weird, supernatural happenings in his neighborhood.  For years, he researched the events through local and not-so-local papers, sometimes going as far afield as London.  He made special study of the various strange events in England’s Severn Valley.  In 1913, he published his first book, The Lens at Goatswood and other Mysteries of West Anglia.  This was swiftly followed by Behold! (1915).  

But with the outbreak of World War I, William enlisted in the British Army along with his cousin, Baxter.  He was discharged from the war after he developed cholera.  William retired to his home in Wales, and after he recovered he moved to the United States.  Here, he set up residence in New York, continuing his love affair with the weird, but focusing now on American instances.  Here, he developed extensive contacts, including the eccentric psychic Miriam C. LeGou and the historian Charles Whitford.  He also made the acquaintance of another "morbid" author, Jackson Elias.  Elias’, LeGou’s, and Whitford’s input helped him with his third book, In the Mind’s Eye (1923).  He is currently researching a fourth.  

Llewellyn-Phelps is a massive brute of a man; but though he cuts an imposing figure, he is a harmless sort.  In conversation, he often tends to be intellectual and sometimes reverts to the language of his forebears.  His attitude is markedly scarred by his time at war, and this is most noticable when he's drinking.  At these times, Llewellyn-Phelps is prone to fits of depression.  He leads a somewhat Spartan lifestyle, especially as his immediate family is rather poor.  Llewellyn-Phelps has a wife, Madelyn, and a four-year old daughter, Dorothy.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 13, 2004)

Sorry I was way for a few days. Went to Sea World! I am back now.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, those are some damn fine characters and backgrounds!   Keep it coming!

There seems to be a bit of confusion on Languages. CoC d20 characters do not get bonus languages because of there Int. They can speak and read theire native language fluently and any other "foreign" languages require a Speak Language language skill (each language being a different skill) when they need to use it in a difficult situation; Reading a tome, etc.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

Edited my guy to fix the language thing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2004)

I could have sworn I read that that CoC characters could have multiple languages.  Anyway, I'll get to changing that later today.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 14, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I could have sworn I read that that CoC characters could have multiple languages.  Anyway, I'll get to changing that later today.





It does but it was changed in the errata.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2004)

Ah ha!  Ok, I get it.  Just out of curiousity, it seems the Call of Cthulhu page on the Wizards of the Coast site has been deleted.  Does anyone know where the page or contents might have run off to?


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 14, 2004)

*E.G. Shellenback*
Male Human Reporter (defense option) 3
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 187 lbs
Age: 37

Str: 10 (+0) 
Dex: 17 (+3) 
Con: 14 (+2) 
Int: 15 (+2) 
Wis: 13 (+1) 
Cha: 12 (+1) 

Hit Dice: 6 (max 1st) + 2d6 + 6 (overall Con bonus)
HP: 21
AC: 13 (+3 Dex)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves
Fortitude +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +4 [+1 base, +3 Dex]
Will +4 [+3 base, +1 Wis]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +1
Ranged Atk: +4 

Sanity
Starting Sanity: 65
Maximum Sanity: 99
Current Sanity: 65

Skills
Bluff +7 [6 ranks, +1 CHA]
Craft (photography) +6 [4 ranks, +2 INT]
Craft (writing) +8 [6 ranks, +2 INT]
Diplomacy +3 [2 ranks, + 1 CHA]
Gather Information +7 [6 ranks, +1 CHA]
Innuendo +5 [4 ranks, +1 WIS]
Knowledge (baseball) +8 [6 ranks, +2 INT]
Knowledge (history) +6 [4 ranks, +2 INT]
Knowledge (newspaper culture) +11 [6 ranks, +2 INT, skill emphasis]
Research +6 [4 ranks, +2 INT]
Sense Motive +7 [6 ranks, +1 WIS]
Sleight of Hand +9 [6 ranks, +3 DEX]

Feats
Point Blank Shot [1st level]
Precise Shot [1st level]
Skill Emphasis Knowledge (newspaper culture) [3rd level]

Languages
English

Equipment  
[under construction]

History
E.G. Shellenback was born on September 4, 1888 to proud parents who lived just outside of Cleveland, Ohio. As the middle of three brothers, E.G. gained a range of wide interests before his love of baseball consumed his existence. The athlete of the three he became a pitcher of some note in the minors before a serious injury derailed any chance of reaching the majors.

While his two brothers enjoyed careers as successful professors at prestigious universities, E.G. was without direction for the first time. Thru his contacts within baseball circles and being remembered as one of the more educated players of his time, E.G. was offered a chance to write for _The World_ and cover the sport he so loved. Without hesistation, he accepted the position and moved to New York City.

In the ten years since he became a reporter, he has gained quite bit of knowledge on how the city operates. He again finds himself losing direction with baseball's current changes and the flux within the newspaper business. Lately he has been visiting his youngest brother, Leo, with increasing frequency. Leo, a history professor at Columbia, has told him of his travels and associations with other writers including William T. Llewellyn-Phelps, Charles Withford, and Jackson Elias. Although he has greatly enjoyed the additional time with his brother, he has grown concerned about him. Something has seemed amiss with Leo as of late.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 15, 2004)

Ok, we are just waiting on the final characters and backgrounds.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is a list of characters so far. 

*E.G. Shellenback* (Album Cover X), Baseball Writer!   

*William T. Llewellyn-Phelps* (Andrew D. Gable), Author of the Strange and Unusal   

*Charles Whitford* (Cannibal_Kender), Antiquarian  

*Miriam Christina LeGou* (Isida Kep'Tukari), Matronly Spiritualist


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2004)

Hee hee!  That's actually not too far away from my mental picture of her, add a hat and some slightly more expensive clothes and you got it.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 16, 2004)

Awesome picture. Fits us to a T.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I've updated my history and with the exception of buying equipment I'm all done


----------



## Gomez (Jun 16, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Awesome picture. Fits us to a T.




I thought so too.    I was searching for a picture and it just jumped out at me.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 16, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender, 
 What is the name of Charles Whitford's antique shop?


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 16, 2004)

I was thinking _Whitford Antiques & Oddities_.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 17, 2004)

Krug and KaintheSeeker,

Are you both still wanting to play in this game?


----------



## Krug (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi gomez,
Yeap but unfortunately been swept under by a deluge of work. Let me work on the char this weekend if not you can release my spot. Apologies to all.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 18, 2004)

Krug, 
Thats ok. As long as you are around and working on a character is fine by me.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 18, 2004)

I am going to give KaintheSeeker alittle time to respond and then I will ask the alternate to join.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I am going to give KaintheSeeker alittle time to respond and then I will ask the alternate to join.



Bear with me, if I don't have something up by monday move me to the alternate list. It has been one HELL of a week..


----------



## Gomez (Jun 19, 2004)

I just wanted to know if you still around! Glad your back! Sorry about your week! I have had weeks just like that too!


----------



## Krug (Jun 19, 2004)

Ok I think I'll give up my spot as I'm not too familiar with Modern. Apologies Gomez.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Krug.   

Yangnome you can have Krug's spot then!


----------



## yangnome (Jun 20, 2004)

Got it.  I'll get a character up soon.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 20, 2004)

Might not have the dilletante/psychic by monday but should have time Tuesday.. it's my day off.. FINALLY


----------



## yangnome (Jun 20, 2004)

Gomez,

If you and the others are interested, I will offer you the use of my message boards and website to run the game.  i can give you multiple forums, including private character management forums, photo galleries, character journals, and stuff like that.  We don't have to do it there (I'll play anywhere I can get the chance), but it offers a few more ammenities than we can have here and I've noticed the few games myself and others have running there seem to last longer than ones I've participated in here.   If you are interested, let me know and I can set it all up pretty quickly.  I think Kain can attest to the usability of my site as he too runs a game there.

I'll try to knock out my character on one of my breaks at work tonight.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 20, 2004)

Can't wait to begin play!

Forces of darkness, beware as I cower in fear and run away!!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2004)

Rock on CK! Oh hey, Cannibal Kender, are you still playing in my Stone Bones game?  I haven't seen you post yet.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 21, 2004)

OK, I just about have my character done. I should hopefully be able to post him tonight or tomorrow morning, as long as I get some time at work tonight to knock it out.  I am going to be playing an Irish Catholic Priest.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Gomez,
> 
> If you and the others are interested, I will offer you the use of my message boards and website to run the game.  i can give you multiple forums, including private character management forums, photo galleries, character journals, and stuff like that.  We don't have to do it there (I'll play anywhere I can get the chance), but it offers a few more ammenities than we can have here and I've noticed the few games myself and others have running there seem to last longer than ones I've participated in here.   If you are interested, let me know and I can set it all up pretty quickly.  I think Kain can attest to the usability of my site as he too runs a game there.
> 
> I'll try to knock out my character on one of my breaks at work tonight.




Thanks for the offer. But I think I would prefer to run it here for now!   

I have been rereading my Masks book (for the 8th or 9th time) and boy are you all DOOMED!!!!  *insert evil laughter here* But in a good and fun way of coarse!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry Gomez, my day off turned into my day at home working..  So I didn't have time to sit down and put me character together.


Put me on the Alt list and hopefully someday soon I'll have my house empty of packing boxes and set up.  Sorry to have taken up your time.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry about that Kain! I hope you get your move finished up soon! 

Ok, I am going to go with 5 players then. Here they are! 

*E.G. Shellenback* (Album Cover X), Baseball Writer!  

*William T. Llewellyn-Phelps* (Andrew D. Gable), Author of the Strange and Unusal  

*Charles Whitford* (Cannibal_Kender), Antiquarian  

*Miriam Christina LeGou * (Isida Kep'Tukari), Matronly Spiritualist 

*Father Sean Patrick O’Malley* (yangnome), Irish Catholic Priest


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2004)

Ok here is a little explaination on how I am going to run the game. I am going to try to keep the In Character thread as free from "game" speak as possible. If you need to explain a action in game terms use the OOC thread. I will keep track of all the in game mechanics so that most of that will be hidden from the players. If a situation such as combat occurs just state what your character is doing and I will handle the rest and post the results. Don't worry about initutative order as it tends to slow the game down. With actions such as using a power attack feat or going full defensive you can state that in the OOC thread but also give a idea of what your doing in the IC thread. 

Does that sound ok with everyone?

As soon as yangnome posts his character we will get started!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

That sounds good.  And I had a question - Do we have a Rogue's Gallery?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> That sounds good.  And I had a question - Do we have a Rogue's Gallery?




Your wish is my command!  

Gomez's Masks of Nyarlathotep Character Rogues Gallery


----------



## yangnome (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll post it tonight.  I drew up the character last ngiht at work, but was on a comuter that was behind a firewall and didn't have internet access.  I meant to send it home so I could post it this morning, but I forgot to hit save on the email attachment.  I'll post it tonight while on break.

OH, as far as the character list goes, his name is Father Sean Patrick O'Malley


----------



## yangnome (Jun 23, 2004)

Father Sean Patrick O’Malley
Male Irish Catholic Priest (defense option) 3
Height: 6' 0''
Weight: 190lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Green
Age: 31
17,15,14,13,12,10
Str: 13 (+1) 
Dex: 10 (+0) 
Con:14 (+2) 
Int: 15 (+2) 
Wis: 17 (+3) 
Cha: 12 (+1) 

Hit Dice: 3d6+2
HP: ..
AC: 10 (+0 Dex)
Init: +0 (+0 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Current Sanity: 85
Max Sanity: 99
20% sanity: 17

Saves:
Fortitude +3 [+1 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +3 [+3 base, +0 Dex]
Will +8 [+3 base, +3 Wis +2 Iron Will]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +1
Ranged Atk: +0 

Skills 60
Concentration + 7 [5 ranks, +2 Con]
Diplomacy + 6 [ 5 ranks, + 1 Cha]
Gather Information +6 [5 ranks, + 1 Cha]
Knowledge (Religion) +7 [ 5 ranks, + 2 Int]
Knowledge (Occult) +7 [ 5 ranks, + 2 Int]
Knowledge (Local )  + [ 5 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen +8 [ 5 ranks + 3Wis]
Research +7 [5 ranks + 2 Int]
Sense Motive +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
Speak Language (Latin) [cc] 2 ranks
Speak Language (German) [cc] 2 ranks
Spot + 8 [5 ranks + 3 Wis]

Feats:
Iron Will (1st level)
Trustworthy (1st level)
Weapon Proficiency (Rifle) (3rd level)

Languages
English, German, Latin

Equipment:



Background: Sean Patrick O’Malley was born to Irish immigrant parents in New York, in 1894.  O’Malley, the oldest of four children, spent most of his life in Hell’s Kitchen.  His father worked in the rail yards and his mother stayed at home taking care of the children.  O’Malley grew up fast.  As a teen he got involved in the gangs.   He was a member of the Dead Rabbits.  

When O’Malley was 20, he was drafted into the Army and sent to Europe to fight in the Great War, he was stationed with the Fighting 69th.  O’Malley served as an Infantryman, fighting the Germans.  It was here that he met Father Frank Duffy.  Duffy was a Chaplain in the unit, and a hero to the men.  During the war, Duffy didn’t have much impact on O’Malley’s life…not more than any of the other men.  O’Malley went to Mass and all, but never really thought much of it, no more than anyone else anyway…after all, everyone in a foxhole believes in God.  

It was later in O’Malley’s life that Father Duffy would have an impact on him, after the war and after he had returned to Hell’s Kitchen.  O’Malley had returned to New York, a veteran and a grown man.  Upon returning however, it wasn’t long before he settled back into his same patterns, running with the gangs and getting himself in trouble.  It was here that Father Duffy reached out to him.

After the war, Father Duffy had also returned to New York and the Catholic Church decided he would be a good fit to lead the congregation in Hell’s Kitchen, after all, he had proven he was capable of functioning in a war zone.  Duffy made it a point to reach out to the soldiers he had served in Europe with.  O’Malley was one of these men.  Initially, O’Malley spurned the Father’s efforts, but after a few months he began to see the fruitlessness of his current endeavors.  Father Duffy mentored him and helped him turn his life around.  A year later, O’Malley made the decision to join the Priesthood.  

O’Malley took well to his new line of work.  Duffy had helped open his eyes and the Lord’s teachings spoke to his heart.  While O’Malley was away at seminary though, tragedy struck again.  O’Malley’s sister disappeared.  Her body was later found in the river, mutilated.  

O’Malley was grief stricken, but he didn’t let the event steer him from his course.  He continued his studies and graduated seminary.  The New York Diocese placed him in Hell’s Kitchen, working with Father Duffy.  Once back home, Father O’Malley began investigating the circumstances surrounding his sister’s death.  Apparently some cult had been suspected of her murder.  He began to look into things, hoping to find the perpetrators.  It was here that he met Jackson Elias, a famed author on the subject of death cults.  O’Malley dug into research, using connections around the city and resources of the church.  He learned quite a bit, and even suspects he knows of the cult that was responsible for his sister’s death.  

In his studies he was able to uncover a few different cults, exposing them to authorities, and helping where he could.  Hi research drew some attention from the church.  He has recently been placed in an assignment that allows him more freedom to conduct his research.  His main duty now is to research cults and other odd happenings for the church and to document and report his findings.  O’Malley is happy with his new assignment; it gives him an opportunity to help those like his sister, perhaps helping avoid future tragedies.  The brutal killing of his sister still haunts him and he still searches to put the pieces of the puzzle together.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2004)

Great character Yangnome! He will fit perfectly!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2004)

Ok people! The game is on! Yangnome your up at bat! 

Masks IC Thread 


*What You Know About Your Friend, Jackson Elias * 


Jackson Elias is 38, of medium height and build, and dark-complexioned. He has a feisty, friendly air about him and, as an orphan in Stratford, CT, he learned to make his own way early in life. He has no living relatives, and no permenant address. 

You like him, and value his friendship, even though months and sometimes years separate one meeting from the next. You'd be upset and probably crave vengance if anything happened to your friend. The world is better for having Jackson Elias in it.

His writings characterize and analyze death cults. His best-known book is Sons of Death, exposing modern day Thugees in India. He speaks several languages fluently and is constantly travelling. He is social, and enjoys an occasional drink. He smokes a pipe. Elias is tough, stable, and punctual, unafraid of brawls or officials. He is mostly self-educated. His well-researched works always seem to reflect personal experience. He is secretive and never discusses a project until he has a final draft in hand.

All his books illustrate how cults manipulate the fears of their followers. A skeptic, Elias has never found proof of supernatural powers, magic, or dark gods. Insanity and feelings of inadequacy characterize death cultists, feelings for which they compensate by slaughtering innocents to make themselves feel powerful or chosen. Cults draw the weak-minded, though cult leaders are usually clever and manipulative. When fera of a cult stops, the cult vanishes.

Jackson Elias' work to date: 

_Skulls Along the River_ (1910) - exposes headhunter cult in the Amazon basin. 

_Masters of the Black Arts_ (1912) - surveys supposed sorcerous cults throughout history. 

_The Way of Terror_ (1913) - analyzes systemization of fear through cult organization; warmly reviewed by George Sorel. 

_The Smoking Heart _ (1915) - first half discusses historical Mayan death cults.  Second half instances present-day Central American death cults. 

_Sons of Death_ (1918) - modern-day Thuggees; Elias infiltrated the cult and described about his experiences. 

_The Black Power_ (1920) - expands upon The Way of Terror; includes interviews with several anonymous cult leaders. 

_Witch Cults of England_ (1923) - summarizes covens in nine English counties; interviews practicing English witches. Margaret Murray thought the book "superb". 


All of Mr. Elias' books are in print and available from Prospero Press of New York City, U.S.A., and all were edited by owner/editor Jonah Kensington. Kensington is a good friend of Jackson, and knows you well. 


I am going to say that everyone knows each other and that you had one time were involved together in investigating the Stanford Case, a child abduction/murder a few years back. There were occult overtones in this story so thats why most of you got involved.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2004)

Great start people! Keep it up! 

One thing though. Your friend's name is Jackson Elias.....not Jacob.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2004)

Oops, sorry.  I don't know where I came up with Jacob.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL! Isida Kep'Tukari mentioned a Jacob in their post. I think you just picked it up from there and ran with it!   

Any comments on how I am running it so far? I normally don't want to post actions for your characters but I feel this is the best way to get the ball rolling.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 24, 2004)

Everything has been fine with me.  I'm enjoying the game so far and am anxious to get everyone involved.  I have no problem with you dictating some minr actions for my character.  In fact, I've kind of left some areas a bit vague in case you do this to jump ahead in time a bit.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 25, 2004)

Same here, I've got no problem with NPCing the character a bit.  Particularly at the beginning of a campaign like this.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2004)

Ya, characters tend to need a push in the beginning, so that's all good for me.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 26, 2004)

*a bump in the night*


----------



## Gomez (Jun 26, 2004)

Any of my players still out there?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari,

 Miriam knows the number to Whitman's antique shop. That might be a easier way to get hold of him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2004)

Very well then.  I shall do that.


----------



## yangnome (Jun 30, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Gomez (Jun 30, 2004)

I hope yall aren't sick too...!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 1, 2004)

This is in response to yangnome's question about if anyone knew what Elias was working on lately. None of you had seen or heard from Jackson for over  a year. 

As for what he was working on, from the telegram it must have something to do with the Carlyle Expedition. You remember that it had something to do with a rich playboy getting himself and his party killed in Africa about five years ago. You would have to do some research to find out the details.


----------



## manifold (Jul 1, 2004)

*Howdy.*

Hi.  If you have an alternate list, I'd like to get on it.

Manifold


----------



## Gomez (Jul 1, 2004)

Sure Manifold, your first on the alt list!


----------



## Gomez (Jul 2, 2004)

Album Cover X,
 You have only posted twice on the IC thread and your last post was 6 days ago. Are you still around? Do you still wish to play? If not, I have someone who does.


----------



## manifold (Jul 2, 2004)

*manifold*

Hi, me again.  Um, got a little caught up in the excitement of this thread.  I don't have the d20 Call of C'thulu book, but I do have one of the character sheets I printed up off of the WOTC website, so I could fake it if you give me a little info on level progression (# of skill points, saves, BAB).  I also have a character concept that would tie in to the unifiying NPC pretty well (I think.)  He's a deep sea diver.

Manifold


----------



## Gomez (Jul 2, 2004)

manifold said:
			
		

> Hi, me again.  Um, got a little caught up in the excitement of this thread.  I don't have the d20 Call of C'thulu book, but I do have one of the character sheets I printed up off of the WOTC website, so I could fake it if you give me a little info on level progression (# of skill points, saves, BAB).  I also have a character concept that would tie in to the unifiying NPC pretty well (I think.)  He's a deep sea diver.
> 
> Manifold




Well, I am going to give Album Cover X alittle time to respond so lets wait and see.


----------



## Album Cover X (Jul 3, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Album Cover X,
> You have only posted twice on the IC thread and your last post was 6 days ago. Are you still around? Do you still wish to play? If not, I have someone who does.




Yeah I still intend to play. I started a conversation and other than that nothing really has involved me. I don't believe I've been asked/engaged where I failed to respond. I guess I could have said something similar along the way to have 3 posts but I didn't feel the need.

But if you want/need to replace me... well I guess that's your choice... I'm cool either way... honestly... no hard feelings... I was just waiting for things to pick up and have a legit reason to post...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 3, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> Yeah I still intend to play. I started a conversation and other than that nothing really has involved me. I don't believe I've been asked/engaged where I failed to respond. I guess I could have said something similar along the way to have 3 posts but I didn't feel the need.
> 
> But if you want/need to replace me... well I guess that's your choice... I'm cool either way... honestly... no hard feelings... I was just waiting for things to pick up and have a legit reason to post...




Hey, I am sorry if my last post sounded abit rough!  :\  I was just wondered if you where still around that all.   I don't want to replace you or your character! Please forgive me! I was just hankering to get the game moving along thats all.


----------



## manifold (Jul 3, 2004)

*manifold*

Me neither, man.  I'm just an eager beaver; I'm really not trying to horn in on your stuff.  I'm really sorry if I pushed it in that direction.  I didn't realized this was a full game when I posted, and I didn't mean to imply that I wanted to push someone out or take their place.  So, there's no Gomez-Manifold alliance to push out Album Cover X or anything.  Please, play on!

Manifold, who thinks the baseball reporter is a really cool character, btw.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2004)

Well Gomez, I'm just a little lost on where to go.  I mean, I guess Miriam could just jump into reasearching the Carlyle Expedition, but I think she'd like to telegraph Jackson back and see what's going on.  His return address is on the telegram, yes?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 4, 2004)

I guess William'll start doing some research on the expedition (which'll likely just consist of looking through newspaper articles and maybe reading up on Carlyle).  Would I have come across any of the articles - i.e. would they have had a "weird" slant that would've made me take notice?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well Gomez, I'm just a little lost on where to go.  I mean, I guess Miriam could just jump into reasearching the Carlyle Expedition, but I think she'd like to telegraph Jackson back and see what's going on.  His return address is on the telegram, yes?





There is no return address on the telegraph but you could check with the Worldwide Telegraph company and check to see where it was sent from.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 4, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> I guess William'll start doing some research on the expedition (which'll likely just consist of looking through newspaper articles and maybe reading up on Carlyle).  Would I have come across any of the articles - i.e. would they have had a "weird" slant that would've made me take notice?




You could easily do some research using the newpaper archives.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 4, 2004)

If your stuck on what to do next. Here is a hint to get the game going. Divide up and do some research on the Carlyle Expedition, maybe try and contact Jackson, or find out where he is. Then arrange a meeting place to go over your findings in a day or so.

"The game is a foot!"


----------



## Gomez (Jul 7, 2004)

While we are waiting for things to get moving. Make sure that you have posted your character in the Rogues gallery Thread please. Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 7, 2004)

Miriam will be heading out to set up some social calls here shortly.  I'll try to arrange that later tonight after my face to face game.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd love to go on the altermates list if possible. Thanks


----------



## Gomez (Jul 9, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'd love to go on the altermates list if possible. Thanks




Sure! Your on the list.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 9, 2004)

> "I was about to suggest much the same thing," William says, his cigar clamped between his teeth. "Strikes me that a lady would be more inclined to speak her mind to another lady, present company especially. And perhaps somebody should check up on this strange African woman seen in Carlyle's company." He looks at his watch. "In fact, as it's early, I can make a stop by some places and see what I can find." He drains his *wine*.




Just a little note on the 1920's. There is a little thing called *prohabition*!   While William T. Llewellyn-Phelps would normally have a glass of wine with his dinner. He would only do it at his home or at a speakeasy.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 13, 2004)

*bump*
[/crickets?]


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the bump! 

Is there something wrong with the game? It doesn't seem to be able to get any momentium going. I got one reply from my friday post from Andrew D. Gable and that was it. If it is something that I am doing please tell me so I can fix it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 14, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Just a little note on the 1920's. There is a little thing called *prohabition*!   While William T. Llewellyn-Phelps would normally have a glass of wine with his dinner. He would only do it at his home or at a speakeasy.



Whoops!  I have failed myself... how stupid of me to totally forget about that VERY important part of the 1920s... whoops...   Well, it was, uh, umm, grape juice.  Yeah, that's it. 

As to the pacing/speed of the game, I don't think as much you're doing anything wrong as that there's not really a lot going on... not a diss or anything, it's just the "Prologue" to a big campaign, so things will be slow.  I might not be the right one to give advice, but I'm running a "Cthulhu feel" horror campaign (the Resurrection City threads), and I use Chaosium scenarios - more or less.

Point is, don't be afraid to abridge certain portions.  Or, if all else fails and we don't pick up on a vital lead or clue, don't be afraid to have an NPC drop by to give us a nudge.  

Another point: sometimes it may seem rude (I'm not sure what the accepted 'timeframe' is on this), but this may be it, since I believe you said you're new to PbP.  Don't be afraid to take over running a character or dictating his actions if the player's not around.  Rather than waiting on that person's post, just dictate what someone does.  Especially in combat.  Being COC, we shouldn't have a lot of that, but it's a thought.  

Sometimes you just have to take things in your own hands, you know?  Now, of course, don't abuse this, though.

Like I said, not sure on the accepted period you should wait before NPCing a character, maybe some others on here know.  I know I usually do it if I'm ready to make a post.  And then when I do NPC someone, I'll have them do something minor.  Maybe ask someone a question, or give them an item, or something. 

Just some hints I've learned from my PbP experience (DMing 3 games currently, playing 2-3, counting this one).


----------



## Gomez (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, Andrew!  

PS. I looked at your Resurrection City game and WOW! Thats one great game you have going. Great players too!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 14, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice, Andrew!
> 
> PS. I looked at your Resurrection City game and WOW! Thats one great game you have going. Great players too!



No prob.  That's easily the most successful PbP I've run yet.  I've run a lot in the past, and most have been the crash-and-burn sort that die after 30 posts or never even get off the ground, and then this one goes and runs for two adventures now, on a third.  Only one player's dropped so far, which is good.

I think the fact that I have a nigh-unhealthy obsession with Victorian England helps out a lot.  I love that era, and now that my plot starts to work in Jack The Ripper stuff (favorite. topic. ever.), it's doubly so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm also running a great deal of PbP games (and have been doing so for over a year), and I'll agree with Andrew that occasional NPCing may become necessary if people don't post.  I've finally had to institute a policy warning people that their characters would be under DM control if they dropped out of sight without warning.

While glossing over some research can be beneficial, it's kind of core to Call of Cthulhu campaigns.  However, when anything begins to bog down a game, it can usually be nudged along by the DM to get the game moving again.  I've found this to be true no matter what kind of game you're running.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 14, 2004)

Here is a timeline of events in the game. 

*January 13th, 1925* (I changed the starting date from the 12th)
-Father Mallery gets the telegram from Jackson Elias.
-He contacts the others and they meet for dinner that night to go over their research into the Carlyle Expedition. 

*January 14th, 1925*
-E.G. visits the Pillar/Reposte newspaper.
-Miriam does some snooping and goes to Ricco's Speakeasy to see if she can talk to Erica Carlyle. Charles meets her there. 
-William does some digging to find anything on the african woman, Nichonka Bunay.
-Father O'Malley uses his church sources to find out anything about the Carlyle Expedition and comes up empty handed. Later that night he gets a phone call from Jackson Elias who tells him to meet him at his hotel the following day at 7:00 PM.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 17, 2004)

Cannibal Kender has not posted in 12 days   and Album Cover X has not posted in 8.  :\ If they don't become more active in the next day or so I am doing to let the alternates get into the game. 

Maerdwyn and manifold, 
 You can start building your characters so they can come in on a moments notice. Ok?   

Hopefully this will get the game rolling!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 17, 2004)

Will do   -  I'm away until Monday however, is that okay?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 17, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Will do   -  I'm away until Monday however, is that okay?




Thats fine!


----------



## Album Cover X (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm gonna have to drop out anyhow so whoever wanted my spot from before can have it. My new work schedule has been a killer. oh well...

Just thought you'd like to know instead of just disappearing and never posting... maybe I'll play in a game or run something down the road when my schedule stablizes...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 18, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to drop out anyhow so whoever wanted my spot from before can have it. My new work schedule has been a killer. oh well...
> 
> Just thought you'd like to know instead of just disappearing and never posting... maybe I'll play in a game or run something down the road when my schedule stablizes...




Thanks for saying something. Nice to know that you didn't hate the game!   Good luck on your job and I hope you get to do some gaming on here soon. Thanks to trying my game!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Gomez, I have a question.  I originally wanted Miriam to have the Psychometry feat, but since it looked like at the time KainTheSeeker was going to do that, I did not.  But since he never did, could I possibly swap Dowsing for Psychometry?  It really fits Miriam's character better.  But if you'd rather I not, I understand.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey Gomez, I have a question.  I originally wanted Miriam to have the Psychometry feat, but since it looked like at the time KainTheSeeker was going to do that, I did not.  But since he never did, could I possibly swap Dowsing for Psychometry?  It really fits Miriam's character better.  But if you'd rather I not, I understand.




Thats is ok with me! So go ahead and change it if you want.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2004)

I would like to add one more player to the game. So if your interested just say so!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

My really long background post just got eaten by an inadvertant shut down, but here are the stats and a bullet-point version of the background that I'll re-flesh out tomorrow.

*****************
This character is based on one I made for a different PbP game that never got off the ground. I've rethought him, and I like him, so I hope he'll work out.  Open to changes, however.

Background
1. Left home in Arabia at age 14 to join up with T.E. Lawrence  and fight against the Ottomans during the Great War.  
2. Never made it to Lawrence, but did enlist with the British Army, and trained as a scout/sharpshooter.
3. Saw only one battle, and almost all of his companions were killed - he got shellshocked.
4.  Made his way to America after the War. Struggled, until and American vet tried to help him by introducing him to painting as a way to work through his troubles.   
5. Had a gift for it - sold some paintings , made enough to pay for some therapy and eventually, tuition at NYU, where he studies art. 
6. His best paintings are very, very dark.  He's not even sure he understand what they mean sometimes;  "They're for getting thoughts out, not putting them back in once I'm rid of them," he explains. (perhaps he sold one or two of these to Mr Elias or one of the other characters?)
7. By this point, his painting and his therapy have restored his basically good nature.  He has a good command of English, is somewhat well adapted to life in the city, and has just become a naturalized US citizen, having begun the process  in 1918, before the quotas of 1921 took effect. 
8.( Hopefully there is enough here that there might be reasons Elias would want him for his purposes - if not fee free to suggest changes.)
******************

Jibril ibn Rashad al Qurayshi (Gabriel Koresh, according to Ellis Island)
Male Human Art student(former soldier) (offense option) 3
Height: 5' 10''
Weight: 165lbs
Hair: black
Eyes: brown
Skin: dark
Age: 22
Str:10/+0
Dex:17/+3
Con:14/+2
Int:15/+2
Wis:13/+1
Cha:12/+1
Hit Dice: 3d6+6
HP: 18
AC: 13 (+3 Dex)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 
Current Sanity: 65
Max Sanity: 99
20% sanity: 13
Saves:
Fortitude +3 [+1 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +6 [+3 base, +3 Dex]
Will +2 [+1 base, +1 Wis]
BAB: +3
Melee Atk: +3
Ranged Atk: +6 
Skills:  [(8+2)*4]+10+10 = 60
Bluff: +7 [6 ranks, +1 Cha]
Craft, Painter: +8 [6 Ranks, +2 Int]
Diplomacy: +4 [3 ranks, +1 Cha]
Gather Information: +5 [5 ranks, +1 Cha]
Knowledge (art) +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +8 [6 ranks, +2 Int]
Listen: +5 [4 ranks, +1 Wis]
Forgery: +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Research: +7 [5 Ranks, +2 Int]
Sense Motive: +6 [5 Ranks, +1 Wis]
Spot: +6 [5 ranks, +1 Wis]
Speak Language (English): +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]

Feats:
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
WP/Rifle  (1st level)
WP/Pistol (Offense Option)
Precise Shot (3rd level)

Languages
Arabic (native), English (+6)

Equipment:
Original savings - $6,000. Yearly income - $3,000.
Wardrobe
4 pairs of pants - 8.00
5 smocks - 2.50
1 pairwork shoes - 4.95
1 topcoats - 14.00
8 men's shirts - 8.00
1 dress shirt - 2.95
1 corduroy suit - 9.95
2 bow ties - .55
1 fedora - 8.95
1 cheap watch -5.95
1 British army uniform, never worn - 10.00
Rented apartment - $520 per year
Tuition - $480 per Semester, two years remaining.
Dictionary English/Arabic - $3.29
Art supplies and easel - $12.90
Various books, 40.00
Pocket knife - .89
Webley revolver, 100 .45 ACP rounds - left over fom War, $27.00
Lee-Enfield Mark III rifle, with bayonete and 100 .303 rounds - left from war, $60.00
Welder's goggles - 2.00
Cheap luggage - 4.00
Chess set - 1.55
Cheap watch - 5.95
Qur'an, ornate - 30.00
Savings left - $4736.62


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 21, 2004)

Jibril/Gabriel


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice character, Maerdwyn!   

 Lets see, how to fit him into the game? You met Jackson Elias at a art gallery that was showing some of your paintings. You stuck up a friendship and he even purchased one of your paintings. You have not heard from him in over a year until today. You recieve a phone call from Jackson asking if you could come meet him at his hotel, The Chelsea, room 410 tonight at 7. He says that he needs your help. He sounded hurried and nervious. 

Does that sound ok?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry for the delay people. Once Miriam's interview with Erica Carlyle is over we can get everyone involved again when you meet Jackson at his hotel.   The ball should really get started rolling from here. 

As for players, we will go with the four that we have and if someone wishes to join later I can fit them easily.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a note. 

Miriam loses 2 sanity points from the trance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

Umm... whee?  I'm the first one to loose Sanity.


----------



## manifold (Jul 24, 2004)

*Manifold*

Gomez,

I am very (and sincerly) sad to say that I don't think I can join this game and do it justice in the busy, busy month of August.  If you all are still running in September and need a player...well, I'll check back.  If not, I'll just lurk and read the story.  You are running a great game, lots of nice props/photos, and good players.  Have fun.

Manifold


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

My apologies - my subscription to the IC thread somehow dropped, and I didnt realize there had been posts over the past couple days - didn't mean to ignore you post Gomez.  Won't happen again


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2004)

BTW, Jibril is probably going to drop bit of Arabic into conversation (for example, he will often say "shokraan", rather than "thank you" if he's not thinking about it too carefully.  Should I prive translation in the IC thread, or here, or not at all?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

In the picture, there is some sort of cloth in the foreground.  What is it, and could Jibril take it? (thinking of throwing it over one of their heads or otherwise using it to cause confusion)

Based on the distance we walked to get to the room, does Jibril think someone could run down through the lobby and out around to the fire escape before all three of the murderers got down it?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> In the picture, there is some sort of cloth in the foreground.  What is it, and could Jibril take it? (thinking of throwing it over one of their heads or otherwise using it to cause confusion)
> 
> Based on the distance we walked to get to the room, does Jibril think someone could run down through the lobby and out around to the fire escape before all three of the murderers got down it?





1. Looking at the picture. That cloth by the bed in the foreground is a curtin leading to a small kichenette. You would have to rip it down and then throw it. ???

2. As for running to the fire escape, Jibril thinks that it could possibly be done. Though only one way to find out though.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 28, 2004)

Great   I edited my post to have Jibril take off at a sprint then.

Andrew's post has the men already out of the room - they're still in there, right?


----------



## yangnome (Jul 28, 2004)

My apologies for not posting the past couple days.  I've been real sick and haven't really been able ot concentrate much.  Right now I'm at work and not really able to post, but I'll try to get something posted this afternoon.  If you don't see something from me by then, please feel free to take control of my character for a bit to keep things moving.

**Maerdwyn, I wasn't able to find the testament OOC thread, but I assume you'll see this here as well.  Same applies for your game.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Great   I edited my post to have Jibril take off at a sprint then.
> 
> Andrew's post has the men already out of the room - they're still in there, right?




Your right. Two of the men are still in the room by the window. The third is out on the fire escape. I think Andrew thought they were all out on the fire escape.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 3, 2004)

Just to let ou know, I'll be away from the 7th to the 15th of august.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 4, 2004)

So is anyone out there? Or is this game dead?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm still here, for until my vacation, and then again afterwards.  Jibril is waiting for a response, or for the police to arrive.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Does Jibril know anything about Carlyle or the Carlyle expedition?  Does he know anything of the Street of Jackals or (more unlikely)Najir's shop? (Having attended school in Cairo from age 6-14, and having trained with the British army there afterwards)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> So is anyone out there? Or is this game dead?



Gomez, not sure who your current list of players is but the first few to post in the OOC thread have been logged on today minus Isida, I know that Isida is going through a real busy time IC right now, none of it bad, but she's not the type to leave you hanging if she's not playing anymore.  Give her some time she will show.   (Though I will remind her next time I see her on AIM.)

If you need me to get in touch with anyone else please let me know, I’m more than willing to try and get a hold of them for you.

Respectfully,
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Aug 5, 2004)

Still here for my part.  Wasn't the last few days, but now that my new Internet connection's up and running, I'm back again.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Does Jibril know anything about Carlyle or the Carlyle expedition?  Does he know anything of the Street of Jackals or (more unlikely)Najir's shop? (Having attended school in Cairo from age 6-14, and having trained with the British army there afterwards)




 The street of Jackals is in the Old City part of Cairo, one of those "narrow alleys redolent of aromatic secrets". You have not heard of Najir or his shop.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gomez, not sure who your current list of players is but the first few to post in the OOC thread have been logged on today minus Isida, I know that Isida is going through a real busy time IC right now, none of it bad, but she's not the type to leave you hanging if she's not playing anymore.  Give her some time she will show.   (Though I will remind her next time I see her on AIM.)
> 
> If you need me to get in touch with anyone else please let me know, I’m more than willing to try and get a hold of them for you.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much Brother Shatterstone. It's nice to have a mod who keeps track of the games on the board!    I will give people some more time. Isida is on of the better posters in my game and when she didn't post I was getting worried. I will try and get this game moving again. I don't want to give up on it just yet!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 5, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Still here for my part.  Wasn't the last few days, but now that my new Internet connection's up and running, I'm back again.




Hey Andrew! Sorry about your computer problems and I am very glad your back!

As for the pictures not showing up, I have changed them to be attachments. For some reason they would not show up all the time if I used the IMG code. I hope that helps.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry Gomez, I was moving back home from college (just graduated, whee!) and then I went to Indiana to visit my sister.  So, I'm back, and while I'll be limited on my computer time, I should be able to post every other day at the least.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 1, 2004)

A *BUMP* in the night! 

 Hey, I am still here. Just waiting on you all to decide on what your going to do. The game is moving slowly but at least it is moving!


----------



## Gomez (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, I guess I am going to close this game down due to lack of interest. To bad really. I had high hopes for it.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

If I jump on board, will that help????  I'd love to play!!

I'm not super familiar with COC or D20 Mod, but I have the books and can literally roleplay ANYTHING!  

I might be able to bring in a few other folks as well...


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2004)

Wait a mo!

Ashy just gave me a link to this place and I need to find out the details - what was the original plan again so I can see if I want in?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

Maybe this will turn the tide for you, Gomez!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey... Me too.  Got the link from Ashy as well and I've tried to jump in on several d20 modern type adventures and they have all flopped.  If there's just a need for a group ready to RP then Ashy, Deadestdai and I are just the guys you need 

***EDIT*** 
OH but I don't have the CoC d20 book... I'll have to see if I can "find" it


----------



## Gomez (Sep 5, 2004)

Nice to see some interest. Let me think about it. I don't know how I would get it started again. Start over or jump in where I left off. What do yall think.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

how many of us would be new?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 5, 2004)

I vote for each of us nabbing an existing character and rolling with it - think of it as a roleplaying challenge extradordinare!    You might want to provide an overall summary of events to this point if we do this, Gomez.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 5, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I vote for each of us nabbing an existing character and rolling with it - think of it as a roleplaying challenge extradordinare!    You might want to provide an overall summary of events to this point if we do this, Gomez.




Just read the IC thread to see whats going on. It's not that long.   

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92226


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 5, 2004)

Not speaking of course for everyone from the old incarnation, but me (and William) are still game.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 5, 2004)

Will read it tonight and let you know.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 5, 2004)

Cool.  I'll read it tonight (at my RL D&D group right now waiting on one more player to show up)

Can we get a cast of characters so we know which ones to pick?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm still here too - was away for the Labor day weekend, but stil here overall


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll read over it as well.  I second the call for that list of avaliable characters!


----------



## yangnome (Sep 7, 2004)

I am still here and still interested in continuing along with the game.  Sorry, I didn't notice your OOC post about ending it until now.  Things have seemed a bit slow, but I think we can turn things around if we find out who is still interested in playing.  I'd prefer to continue from here if possible...So, anyone thinking about jumping in, don't consider grabbing Father O'Malley


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

::shucks::


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2004)

*Andrew, yangnome, and Maerdwyn*
 I never wanted to lose you as players! I am very happy that yall want to stay in the game. You have some great characters and I want you to be in this game!   

 I just needed to do something to kick start the game. If it takes over a week to real time for the group to make a decision on a coarse of action the game will go no where. Maybe some more players will get the creative juices flowing. I also need to fine tune my GM skills so that I can keep the game fun and interesting for you guys.

 I have not heard from Isida Kep'Tukari. Though I have seen her post and join other games on the boards recently. I will keep her slot and character open for you if she wants to stay in the game. 

*Ashy, Vendetta, deadestdai*

 I am more than happy to have yall join the game. Just gives me more characters to maim, kill, or drive insane!   If you don't have the d20 COC book, just give me a character idea: name, background, what types of skills you want, and I will build your character for you. You can suggest any changes after I build it for you. There is also the opition of taking over control of Charles Whitford. You can find his character here.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92148


 I would like to see everyone posting every couple of days or so. (More often is fine by me!   ). I understand about RL issues getting in the way so just tell me if your going to be way for any extended time. That way I can keep the game going. 

 I hope that is ok with everyone and lets get this game back on track. I just want everyone to have fun with the game. Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

I think I could play Charles.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, here is the Rogue's Gallery link

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92148


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks, Gomez - please see above.

EDIT: If I am to play Charles, I was wondering if the pics below might represent him well?

Also, I am done with the IC thread, just let me know when I can jump in, Gomez.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 7, 2004)

Gomez, I am still interested, but I must appologize for my absence.  I was hired for a job last Wednesday and they wanted me to start this Tuesday.  So I had to move two states away and I won't have internet access consistantly until Saturday.  I really did not mean to drop out on you like this.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gomez, I am still interested, but I must appologize for my absence.  I was hired for a job last Wednesday and they wanted me to start this Tuesday.  So I had to move two states away and I won't have internet access consistantly until Saturday.  I really did not mean to drop out on you like this.




 That's ok, I know that RL stuff can jump up and take all your time. Congrats on the new job by the way! I am glad your still interested and in the game. Miriam is one of my fav PC's. Heck they all are great. Well if there is one good thing about this, I got interest from 3 more new players wanting in the game.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 7, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Thanks, Gomez - please see above.
> 
> EDIT: If I am to play Charles, I was wondering if the pics below might represent him well?
> 
> Also, I am done with the IC thread, just let me know when I can jump in, Gomez.




Ashy, 
Charles is yours! Play him like you want. The pictures are great! Let me see about when to bring him back into the game. It should be very soon though.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 7, 2004)

OK - cool!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2004)

posted this in the IC thread:

"That would leave Miriam and William to visit the publisher and learn about this Carlyle, if that's all right with both of you. Are we four enough to handle this?  If you know others of Mr. Elias' associates who might want to aid in bringing his killer to justice, maybe we should contact them tonight and let them know what has happened."

Just though it migh make integrating one of the new arrivals or bringning Ashy/Charles back in a little easier.  I can edit it out if you'd rather.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks, Maerdwyn!  Question for you - how do you incorperate all of those foreign language expressions into your character - do you speak/write those languages in RL?  I love the added flavor they bring to the character!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2004)

I speak Arabic (somewhat poorly, but enough to get by and certainly enough for RPG flavor text), and a few phrases and some vocabulary in other Middle Eastern languages because of my major in college.  This is the first time I've played a Middle Eastern character, though.

Glad to have you in the party!
Ian


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Very, very cool - and thanks for the welcome!    I am really looking forward to playing with you guys -a bunch of top-notch role-players for sure!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 8, 2004)

*Here's my idea for a character.....*

Ulysees Livermore, an ex-British Naval Lieutenant (Pronounced "left-tenant" in a very proper accent.), about 24 years old, Neatly trimmed dark hair, handle-bar moustche and as straight a back as any Naval officer would muster, though he walks with a stick due to an injury recieved during a small engagement with pirates off of the coast of The Bahamas. 

Umm.... If he sounds workable, then I'll write more. Let me know?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Charles, reposted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1746239&postcount=8

All I changed was the layout, and I added a bit on the description and personality fronts.  Please let me know if it conflicts with anything that has gone before (I tried to stay within the confines of what has been presented to date).


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 8, 2004)

Gah... life went to hell and haven't been able to do anything on the forums the last two days. 

I should be able to get a character description up tomorrow evening for building


----------



## Gomez (Sep 8, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Ulysees Livermore, an ex-British Naval Lieutenant (Pronounced "left-tenant" in a very proper accent.), about 24 years old, Neatly trimmed dark hair, handle-bar moustche and as straight a back as any Naval officer would muster, though he walks with a stick due to an injury recieved during a small engagement with pirates off of the coast of The Bahamas.
> 
> Umm.... If he sounds workable, then I'll write more. Let me know?




Sounds great. Let's say that Ulysess Livermore meet Jackson Elias in South America when he was working on his book on amazonean headhunters. Do you want me to make your character for you. If so I can get it made and posted today.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 8, 2004)

Ashy, 
  I am going to get Charles back into the mix. It will be very easy by the way. Charles had a previous engagement and that is why he was not at the hotel with the others to meet Jackson. Since Miriam's player cannot post until saturday or so. I will go ahead and run Miriam until then. I am will get the ball rolling in the IC thread. So get ready to jump in.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 8, 2004)

Ready!


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 9, 2004)

Create away Gomez! I am excited to see what I will get to work with!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm thinking about a washed up Private Detective who’s last case, well over a year ago, took him into a world that he was not ready to face and had no ability to explain.  The experience spiraled him into a drinking binge that still hasn’t stopped.  

Private Dick, Jack Chance, was always paranoid and a bit of a conspiracy theorist but his eccentric behavior was always overlooked because of his results.  He was a up and coming hot shot police detective who retired his badge when he came to believe that the NY Police Commissioner was on the take from the mafia.  Needless to say, this view earned him no favor within the department and when he made a play to prove his theory that didn’t pan out, he had little choice but to leave the force.

But Jack Chance found his skills and his paranoia well suited for work as a private detective and soon had a good business going.  He gained an underground reputation for being able to solve the “strange” cases, those cases that left most completely baffled.  As his caseload got continually stranger, his “theories” like-wise became equally as outlandish.  Cases began to blur together for him and all trails seemed to lead to the conclusion.  

He’d been sitting in a dive of a dinner, gnawing on old steak and smoking, trying to wrap his head around the goings on when a tall and dark stranger approached him and invited him to an old warehouse on the docks where, he told Jack, there was invaluable information that would help him crack the whole thing wide open.  But what he saw was beyond words.  

Jack couldn’t come to grips with that night at the docks and soon came to accept what people had been saying about him… that he had finally lost it.  Fearing being taken away to a sanitarium, Jack quickly began to denounce everything he’d thought and claimed he’d seen.  He announced that he was wrong about things and that he’d just been working too many cases too hard for too long.  

Sure, it kept him out of the sanitarium, but he’d also lost the last of his credibility.  Now, Jack is lucky to get two-bit jobs working for two-bit clients.  Turning to the bottle, Jack tries to wash away the memories through the magic of booze.  He’s even begun to forget and accept his own denials as the truth… but for the nightmares.  Alcoholic, perhaps, but the local pub is the best place for Jack to forget everything that has brought him to this low.  

But deep down inside he knows he’s right about the horrors.


I hope he's not too cheesy or terribly steriotypical... I can come up with something else if this doesn't work


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Gomez, do you want to detail what Charles grabbed, or should I?  Basically, I was just trying to fill out my equipment section and have a little money in Charles' pockets.    Mainly, I just want to make sure that some of the books that he has are on the occult so he can do a little research.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 9, 2004)

Ok here are the new characters. 

*Jack Chance*
Male Detective (offensive option) 3

Height: 6’0"
Weight: 200 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Hazel
Age: 30

STR 12 +1
DEX 14 +2 
CON 15 +2 
INT 10 +0
WIS 13 +1
CHA 17 +2

HP: 20
AC: 12
Init: +2 
Speed: 30’ 
Sanity: 65

*Saves:* Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +4
*Ranged Atk:* +5 

*Skills:* Gather Information +6, Hide +5, Intimidate +8, Listen +4, Move Silently +6, Open Lock +7, Search +8, Sense Motive +7, Spot +4, Knowledge: Streetwise +6, Bluff +8, Drive +4

*Languages:* English

*Feats:* Weapon Proficiency: Pistol, Sharp Eyed, Persuasive, Point Blank Shot

Wealth (saved): $4,000
Wealth (income): $2,000

.......................................................................................................



*Ulysses Livermore*
Male Naval Officer (offensive option) 3

Height: 5’11
Weight: 185 lbs
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue
Age: 24

STR 10 +0
DEX 15 +2 
CON 12 +1 
INT 13 +1
WIS 14 +2
CHA 17 +3

HP: 20
AC: 12
Init: +2 
Speed: 30’ 
Sanity: 70

*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +5

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +3
*Ranged Atk:* +5 

*Skills:* Demolitions +6, Diplomacy +8, Heal +5, Intimidate +8, Operate Heavy Machinery +6, Pilot: Motorboat +8, Pilot: Sailboat +8,  Spot +7, Swim +5, Knowledge: Geography +6, Speak Other Language: Chinese +7,  Use Rope +8

*Languages:* English, Chinese +7

*Feats:* Weapon Proficiency: Pistol,  Weapon Proficiency: Rifle,  Weapon Proficiency: Submachine Gun,  Weapon Proficiency: Melee

Wealth (saved): $8,000
Wealth (income): $4,000



Let me know if you want to change anything. I have not equiped them. We can work that out as we go.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 9, 2004)

Ashy, 

 When Miriam called Charles at his shop, it was about 8:30 pm. She wanted him to meet her at her apartment the next morning around 10 am.

 As for what stuff you have on your character person, just let me know if your armed or not and if your have anything special on your person.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes, I know.  Charles is not about to stay by himself tonight!!!    Ok, I'm not armed but do need to know approximately how much money Charles would have...


----------



## Gomez (Sep 9, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Yes, I know.  Charles is not about to stay by himself tonight!!!    Ok, I'm not armed but do need to know approximately how much money Charles would have...




Ahh! I see. Ok, my misunderstanding then.   

Charles would have a about $100 available to him from the store register. If he wanted more he would have to go to his bank.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

Gotcha!  Thanks!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

WOOOT

Jack Chance looks great to me.  No need to change a thing.

Hope he'll fit in well, my back story and all. (I like that his sanity is lower than Ulysses )

Going to go post him up in the RG


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> WOOOT
> 
> Jack Chance looks great to me.  No need to change a thing.
> 
> ...





Go check the IC thread. I have introduced Jack and Ulysses into the game. I hope you don't mind my adding to Jack's background just a bit.  Good luck everyone! Your going to need it.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

Ashy, 

Since Charles went over to St. Francis to spend the night, I think he would go with Father O'Malley and Jibril to Emersons Imports. Is that ok with you?


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

Vendetta,

I can only say one thing about your first post.  


*WOW!!*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Ashy,
> 
> Since Charles went over to St. Francis to spend the night, I think he would go with Father O'Malley and Jibril to Emersons Imports. Is that ok with you?




No prob...  

And I second the feeling about 'Detta's post.  Aren't ya glad I got him over here?


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 10, 2004)

Ulysees looks fab mate! Though, instead of the sub machine gun feat, can I get some sort of sword-weapon type? Only, I was kind of thinking that his cane could actually conceal a sword within it?

Let me know - otherwise, I'm down with whatever you think should be included. (His uniform from his naval days is a must though!  )


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 10, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Vendetta,
> I can only say one thing about your first post.
> *WOW!!*



I'm honored, both of you.  Thanks

Its the least I can do considering the quality of the story you've weaved here, Gomez


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Ulysees looks fab mate! Though, instead of the sub machine gun feat, can I get some sort of sword-weapon type? Only, I was kind of thinking that his cane could actually conceal a sword within it?
> 
> Let me know - otherwise, I'm down with whatever you think should be included. (His uniform from his naval days is a must though!  )




The Weapon Proficiency: Melee feat includes swords. You can change the WP: Submachine gun if you want. It's your character!


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

Ashy,

 The only thing Charles can tell from the card is that the name on the back *"N'Kwane"* seems to be african. 

If you want to ask me a question out of character. Please do it on this thread or at the bottom of your IC thread. You don't need to tell me every skill that your using! A _"I am looking over the card what can I tell from it" _ would work fine.   You can also put a OOC: ? at the end of your IC post to tell me that your asking a out of character question here. I just don't want the IC thread to get overloaded with game speak. Thanks!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Erp!  Sorry - will do!

Thanks!


----------



## Gomez (Sep 10, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Erp!  Sorry - will do!
> 
> Thanks!




 Hey, no big deal! Really!    It's just my preferance.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 10, 2004)

Groovay...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm not sure on time frame here, nor when Jack will arrive at the publishing house.  He's got a good distance to go but can probably catch a trolly or some such thing (heck, I have no idea what kind of public transports are available in NY durring the roarting twenties)  Though, he's got a pretty early start... not sure.  Just let me know when to jump ole Jack in.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I'm not sure on time frame here, nor when Jack will arrive at the publishing house.  He's got a good distance to go but can probably catch a trolly or some such thing (heck, I have no idea what kind of public transports are available in NY durring the roarting twenties)  Though, he's got a pretty early start... not sure.  Just let me know when to jump ole Jack in.





Don't worry, I am going to have Jack and Ulysses show up at Prospero's pretty soon.

As for public transport in NY, you have taxies, buses, and the subway.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> (heck, I have no idea what kind of public transports are available in NY durring the roarting twenties)




I am having a bit of historical reference issue as well, 'Detta.    I think I need to do some research!


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2004)

Here are some links to 1920's information. 

*Roaring Twenties Links*
http://cvip.fresno.com/~jsh33/roar.html
http://www.oneonta.k12.ny.us/ms/the20s.htm
http://www.lomira.k12.wi.us/library/1920s.html
http://www.mrsrobertson.com/topics1920s.htm

*1920's*
http://www.kyrene.k12.az.us/schools/brisas/sunda/decade/1920.htm

*Flapper Culture*
http://www.geocities.com/flapper_culture/

*1920's Timeline*
http://www.greenepa.net/~barondin/library/


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 11, 2004)

Good show Gomez old bean! I was searching furiously for something like that and was coming up with far too many links to book-selling sites! >_<

Now all I need is to find a pic I can use for my chap.....


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Good show Gomez old bean! I was searching furiously for something like that and was coming up with far too many links to book-selling sites! >_<
> 
> Now all I need is to find a pic I can use for my chap.....




You ask and I provide. 

This is a great site for 1920 character pics. 

http://www.silentgents.com/Gents.html


----------



## Ashy (Sep 11, 2004)

COOLNESS!  Thanks, Gomez!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 11, 2004)

well, i dig on this old bloke, but he's probably too old for the U.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

Gomez, I now have internet and will be resuming a more active internet existance.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gomez, I now have internet and will be resuming a more active internet existance.




Glad to have you back! The game has started to pick up some speed and get abit more interesting!


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Here is a copy of the letter from Elias to Kensington. 

_August 8, 1924
Nairobi

Dear Jonah,
Big news! There is a possibility that not all the members of the Carlyle Expedition died. I have a lead. Though the authorities here deny the cult angle, the natives sing a different tune. You wouldn't believe the stories! Some juicy notes coming your way! This one may make us all rich!

Blood and Kisses,
J.

P.S. I'll need some advance money to follow this up. More later._


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> well, i dig on this old bloke, but he's probably too old for the U.





Just a tad mate, but thanks for looking! *smile*


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 12, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Yes, it is indeed a terrible. But what do you have to do with Mr. Elias?" says Kensington. Jack sees that the other man in his office, is intently watching your conversation with Mr. Kensington. There is also a middle aged woman in there but she seems to be engrossed in a letter that she is reading. You are suddenly aware of the man you almost ran outside is now behind you and he seems to be taking in what is going on too.



Before I answer this question from Mr. Kensington, I'd like to know what I know about the murders.  What does Jack Chance know about Emily's murder? (Which is what he's basing the murder of Mr. Elias on, I imagine)


----------



## Gomez (Sep 12, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Before I answer this question from Mr. Kensington, I'd like to know what I know about the murders.  What does Jack Chance know about Emily's murder? (Which is what he's basing the murder of Mr. Elias on, I imagine)




Ok, 
Here is what you know. About 9 months ago, You and Emily had a dinner date but when you went to pick her up at her apartment she was not there. You when looking for her but you could not find her and no one knew where she was. About 4 days later, a friend in the NYPD called and had you come down to the morge. There was Emily, her chest and belly had been cut open and that symbol carved into her head. 







You did some snooping around found out that there had been several other deaths just like Emily's. The same M.O. The word on the street was that it was some wacked out Voodoo cult. But when you asked around in Harlem everyone was tight lipped about it. Saying that they knew nothing about it. You figured that they were hiding something almost afraid. Finally you got a tip. You were supposed to meet someone at a dockside warehouse who had some information on the murders. Shortly after you got there, you where hit from behind and knocked out. When you awoke, you saw Emily crouched over you. You pretty much lost it and ran from the warehouse. After that you started drinking and didn't care much about anything.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

Gomez, would Charles know what Jibril's comment really meant?

Speak Language (arabic) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Gomez, would Charles know what Jibril's comment really meant?
> 
> Speak Language (arabic) +6 [3 ranks, +3 Int]




Yes, Charles understands what Jibril's comment really ment.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

It's a particularly derisive bit of profanity which, idiomaticly, calls into question the man's breeding.  Literally, it insults the man's mother's privates.   Something which would certainly start a brawl if uttered in a coffee house full of Arabic speakers.  Childish, yes, but still satisfying when delivered with a smile on behalf of foreign darkies everywhere, and Jibril is only 22, after all.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 13, 2004)

chuckle...thanks


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 13, 2004)

Hold on.... Is "coos" the same thing as in Farsi? Cos if it is, O my......


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2004)

I think the term made it's way into Farsi from Arabic, yes.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 13, 2004)

You'll have to teach that one to Jack Chance, he'd love it.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

I read over Uly's entry post into the game, and I'm sure I read it right that the death wasn't anything out of the ordinary - as in "murder"?


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> I read over Uly's entry post into the game, and I'm sure I read it right that the death wasn't anything out of the ordinary - as in "murder"?




 If you look at Jack Chances intro post just before Uly's you will see the actual newspaper story. It mentions that it was in fact a "murder". Sorry if I didn't make that clearer in Uly's entry post.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 14, 2004)

My error then!

Changing my post!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2004)

deadestdai,

 How about we say that you do know Baxter Llewellyn from your days in the British Navy. Not too well, but let's say you served under him in your early training. That way it gives you a better link into the group and a good reason to join in. If that is ok with you of coarse.  

Maerdwyn,

 There were two black men and one white man in on the murder of Jackson Elias, not three black men. Just for the record.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 14, 2004)

I just wanted to say, *Great Job, people!* You are doing a fine job and I hope you're having as much fun with the game as I am.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> deadestdai,
> 
> How about we say that you do know Baxter Llewellyn from your days in the British Navy. Not too well, but let's say you served under him in your early training. That way it gives you a better link into the group and a good reason to join in. If that is ok with you of coarse.




Actually, now you mention it, it would work out better, heh. 

I'll once again change things. *grin*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 15, 2004)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say, *Great Job, people!* You are doing a fine job and I hope you're having as much fun with the game as I am.




VERY MUCH SO!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 15, 2004)

Sheesh, Dai.   You should know what he's thinking the first time around


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm going to be 28 next month man! My mind is on the decline. 

Give an old fart a break....


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 15, 2004)

quit yer bitchin'... i've got 6 years on you, phuker!  to the month, even.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 15, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> quit yer bitchin'... i've got 6 years on you, phuker!  to the month, even.




Well, Vendetta, I have 8 years on you! So who is the old man now? Me! You young whipper snappers you!


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 16, 2004)

good lord, now I've forgotten how old I am... or young...

should these parts of my body be drooping like this?


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!!!


----------



## yangnome (Sep 27, 2004)

is everyone still alive???  I know our half of the group is kind of in a GM holding pattern...


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm still here and ready to RP.  I just don't know what Jack can contribute at this particular moment at the publishing house.  I think I was the last one to RP for that part.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

I've had Miriam make her comment, I'm just waiting to see if anyone else responds or not.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey People!   

Sorry for the absence. The wife and kids where sick (they are better now) and work was a real bear. Everything is better now and I will post something today in the IC thread and try and get the ball rolling again.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 27, 2004)

Glad to hear all are well, Gomez!    Work has been rough here as well....


----------



## yangnome (Oct 1, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

I see your bump and raise you a *double bump*


----------



## Ashy (Oct 1, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=102568


----------



## Gomez (Oct 2, 2004)

Sorry for the bumps! Family problems but FINALLY everything is calmed down. Will get the game rolling again. Posting NOW!


----------



## yangnome (Oct 2, 2004)

OK, I assume the call went through ok to Lt Poole as well.  

posting for me will likely be sporadic later in the week.  I'll be moving locally.  I should still be able to get access each day, but not sure how muh time I'll have or when the phone company will get my phone and DSL transfered.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 4, 2004)

Yangnome, 
you were unable to reach Lt. Poole. You could leave a message or talk to someone else at the station. 

People at the Properso house, 

I know it's kinda hard to get the two new people into the game. And it seems yall have kinda stalled there. Lets try and getting going there ok. I will see if I can stir the pot abit. But you have to get some converstation going!


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 5, 2004)

Well.... I was the last one to post before the phone call came... but I've re-asked my question


----------



## Gomez (Oct 5, 2004)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Well.... I was the last one to post before the phone call came... but I've re-asked my question




No one seems to be listening to you do they.   

Well if the group at the Prospero House continues to stall I will push it along. 

Charles, Jibril, Father O'Malley
 Just to make things clear. Are you headed to the police station to see Lt. Poole? Father O'Malley just was on the phone with the police and they said he was not there.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 5, 2004)

ah...I must not have read that portion.  Yes, I'd still like to try to stop by the station.  If for some reason we still can't get in touch with him, I can leave a written note on his desk and perhaps talk to someone else.  I'll try to look for someone that I might recognize from church.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 5, 2004)

I would like to stop there too, in case he's returned.  If not, I think you said he was out of a Chelsea precinct, right?  That's near NYU, and threfore near where Jibril directed N'Kwane.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 12, 2004)

hello...is the game still on?


----------



## Ashy (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm still here!


----------



## Narfellus (Oct 12, 2004)

*Masks!*

Greetings folks! I found this thread, and it so happens i started a Masks campaign last week for a hybrid d20/classic game. We have 4 dedicated players and me, and they got as far as investigating the Ju Ju House after our first foray. Jackson Elias's death really freaked them out, but they were armed and dangerous and plugged the first intruder they saw. The other cultists escaped into the idling car. This is very interesting to see how the exact same game is run IC as compared to pen and paper. Masks offers a huge amount of complex clues, red herrings, twists and surprises. It IS the best adventure i've ever read for any game system. You guys are in for a treat, and it seems that Gomez is running it very well. I've noticed that you inject much more slow and deliberate detail (which is mandatory given the medium) whereas i craft scenarios with music, miniatures and visual aids (and yeah, a little description thrown in!) I'll keep an eye out on this thread, i'm sure to glean some good ideas from it. And don't worry, i won't spoil any surprises, although the adventure will take you easily a year to go through everything. It is truly a monster...

cheers,

narfellus


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 16, 2004)

*crickets chirping*


----------



## yangnome (Oct 16, 2004)

It seems that our GM is missing.  Has the research he has conducted for the game finally driven him mad? Has he slipped and lost teh last grasp he had on his sanity?  Perhaps the cults have tracked him down and killed him, or maybe he ran off and joined a cult.  Worse yet, perhaps something ate him...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2004)

Ia, Ia, Cthulhu Ftagn!


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 17, 2004)

My small Cthulhu plushie says I should abandon all hope.....


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 17, 2004)

Jack slipped Cthulhu a fifth of moonshine and the old bean just passed out.  He'll wake up soon enough and things will get back to scary once again... I hope.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 24, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari, that was fun .  Thanks (he is awful, isn't he)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

Hee hee, yeah, that was pretty amusing.    Anytime.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 25, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hee hee, yeah, that was pretty amusing.    Anytime.



heh
I've a feeling ole Jack and Miriam are not yet finished with their quips 
*happy*
Glad you had fun, too.  I was worried that Jack might upset you (or anyone, as I'm sure everyone in the party will get offended by him at some point) in his drunkard, big mouthed way.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm back!


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 26, 2004)

welcome back, oh ashey one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey guys, it's been 15, almost 16 days since Gomez was last around, so I'm going to move Miriam to the "Dead and Dying Games" section of my PbP sig.  I hope to resurrect her one day (by the powers of the Great Old Ones), but until Gomez finishes researching that ritual and gets out of the asylum, I'll be seeing you guys in other games.  It's been fun playing with you, and I'll keep track of this thread if anything happens.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

(sigh) I'm thinking about creating one of those sections myself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm going to give it a little longer - Gomes was having family issues, and those can linger a while after it seems like they've been resolved.  Hopefully he'll be back soon. 


If not, anyone interested in taking over the game?  It's a published adventure, so it might be worth continuing on depending on what you all think.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 26, 2004)

In that case, I will hold out a bit longer as well.  I was not aware of Gomez having family issues.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Just going off this post from Gomes earlier on.  Don't knw anythong more than this:



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> Sorry for the bumps! Family problems but FINALLY everything is calmed down. Will get the game rolling again. Posting NOW!


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm still here and I'll be here as long as there is a chance for RPing  (I've got "deader" threads in my list in hopes still )

I couldn't possibly take over the game though.  I've played one Cthulu game and the part of this one since I've been here a couple pages ago.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2004)

Think I will call this one quits an' all folks.

See ya around.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 27, 2004)

I am stil hanging on with hopes that Gomez will come through.  I've had the same thught that Maerdwyn did in that perhaps family problems have kept him away.  he has always seemed like he's wanted to stick with it.  If for some reason he doesn't show, it would be nice if we could get someone else to DM it.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey guys I am back. 

I really must apologize for being away this long. My father became very ill and he passed away. I had to go help my mother get things settled. Getting on the internet was the last thing on my mind. If any of you smoke please consider stopping. It is not worth it. *ok off soap box*

If you guys would like me to get the game going again, I would gladly do it. I really liked running it and you are a great bunch of players. 

So who is still in?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Gomez.    *hugs*

I am still in.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Very, very sorry for your loss, Gomez.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

I am still in.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm definitely still in, but you should feel free to take as much time as you need - I think we'd all understand if messageboards stil weren't foremost in your mind right now.

 Very sorry to hear about your father.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Indeed, take what time you need, your family needs you more that us bunch of knuckleheands.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 27, 2004)

Something you all might find interesting...  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105158


----------



## Gomez (Oct 27, 2004)

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and concern.    Everything is pretty much back to normal around here so I am ready to get things going again. I have posted on the IC thread. Take some time to reread the IC thread so everything is fresh in your minds. There is alot of hints, clues, and information to be had. So you don't have to retell everything you have discovered to the new players, let's just say that Jack and Ulysses have been brought up to date on the Carlyle Expedition and Jackson's notes from the Prospero House.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss, my condolences.  As I mentioned before your return, I am still with the game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2004)

Gomez, did Miriam get any kind of psychic impressions from Jackson's last written words?


----------



## Gomez (Oct 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gomez, did Miriam get any kind of psychic impressions from Jackson's last written words?




Miriam did not get any psychic impressions from that last letter from Jackson. Though you did get the impression that it was from a man on the brink of insanity.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

That's so extremely comforting.    Onward!  To insanity, and beyond!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 28, 2004)

Must've missed the last few OOC posts.  My condolences, Gomez; I'm still in.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2004)

Well thank buggery I had forgotten to unsubscribe to the IC thread!

Hope it's not too late to say I'd like to continue?


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2004)

I was trying to post in the IC thread and realized that I'd forgotten everything in those notes 

But, being new, I read that monsterous thread and its all kind of blurred together for me anyway.  SO ... I posted a "stall post" and will be going back to read up on the thread / adventure again.


----------



## Gomez (Oct 28, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Well thank buggery I had forgotten to unsubscribe to the IC thread!
> 
> Hope it's not too late to say I'd like to continue?





Never too late!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 1, 2004)

AAA notice:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=105697


----------



## Gomez (Nov 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari,

*Sam Mariga* is the name of a man who Jackson questioned in Kenya who confirmed stories about the existance of a cult, The Bloody Tongue, that was active in the area where the Carlyle expedition was believed killed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

Whoopsie, editing...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 8, 2004)

AAA thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1844417


----------



## Gomez (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey People,
I am still here. Just waiting for you all to decide on what your going to do. 

We really need to get this game moving again. At this rate, it will take 5 years to finish the game!   

deadestdai,
Are you still in the game? I know I kinda of just threw your character into the mix but he needs to just jump on in. The water's fine!

PS-I have not gotten the chance to kill, maim, or drive a player character insane. So I am alittle cranky!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm in and ready to move along!!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

Piffle, Miriam has already lost Sanity.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll give Deadestdai a call and remind him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok, lets go get the knife, do a smidge more research, then off to England, Shanghai, and Cairo, in that order.  Not much to do at all...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

Sounds good to me!  

Charles, on the other hand, might require some convincing...


----------



## Gomez (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok I am going to activate my GM powers and push this game along and get you out of the quicksand that is Kensington's office!    Check the IC thread to see who is doing what and where!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 16, 2004)

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

Whew!  Man, I totally pulled that out of my hat.  Glad it worked!


----------



## Ashy (Nov 19, 2004)

*massive sounds of clapping and cheering*

Bravo!  Bravo!


----------



## Gomez (Nov 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Whew!  Man, I totally pulled that out of my hat.  Glad it worked!




 I gave you a +2 on your Diplomacy roll because of your good post. You needed it too as he had a +12 on his roll. So I had to figure out why he changed his attitude towards you. After that it was easy!


----------



## Gomez (Dec 2, 2004)

I hope everyone had a nice holiday. And for those outside the US. I hope you had a good time too.   

*State of the Game Address*

Ok, I have been waiting for Vendetta to post in response to a clue that Jack got inside the Ju-Ju House (I used a spoiler tag for the clue so he might have missed it). But Vendetta has not posted in a while. The investigative team of Miriam, Charles, and Jibril did some snooping and got some interesting information on one of the Carlyle Expedition members. The other group is at the Ju-Ju House. We have yet to discover what they might find there? 

 The game is moving along slowly. Hopefully, the game will pick up some speed and get a rhythm going!  I know there is a mountain of clues to sift through but that is to be expected in the beginning of a CoC adventure. That's part of the fun. The screaming, moaning, insane laughter, and dieing is not far off!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 2, 2004)

Gomez, Vendetta is around - I will rattle his cage.    I am here for the duration, by the by!!!  

Bring on the insanity!!!


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh i definately missed the clue... Sorry.  I last posted that I was standing watch as the knife was being bought


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2004)

Gomez, forgive me, but I must bow out of this game. My character really wasn't doing much anyhow (My fault.), but I need to lighten my load what with my baby fast being born. 

I'll pop in to see how the adventure gets on from time to time though, so keep up the good work. 

- Dai


----------



## Gomez (Dec 14, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Gomez, forgive me, but I must bow out of this game. My character really wasn't doing much anyhow (My fault.), but I need to lighten my load what with my baby fast being born.
> 
> I'll pop in to see how the adventure gets on from time to time though, so keep up the good work.
> 
> - Dai




I understand and thanks for playing! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Ashy (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes, congrats, Dai!  Sad to see you go, but with 5 of my own, I can certainly understand!!


----------



## Gomez (Dec 16, 2004)

Would you like me to post the clues and physical evidence in it's own thread? Maybe in the Rogues Gallery. That way you don't have to go searching for past clues and infromation.


----------



## Ashy (Dec 16, 2004)

It might be nice to have it there as a compilation of sorts, yea!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

Miriam did a bit of a summary a few pages back, if you want to steal that for the thread.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 17, 2004)

God, that would be nice.


----------



## Gomez (Dec 17, 2004)

I have started on one and I should be finished with it by tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 31, 2004)

*Isida Kep'Tukari*
Wanted to let you know that, by some weird chance of fate or coincidence, the timing on Miriam's development of psychic powers in 1893 coincides with a certain something that's going to happen in my Resurrection City campaign, which is set in 1893.  And that certain something will result in the beginnings of psychic powers.  Weird coincidence, ehh?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 31, 2004)

Huh... odd.  I had no idea.  Must be the doing of the Great Old Ones.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Ashy, you mentioned maybe wanting a bit of an Arabic tutorial a while back, and I totally forgot about it.  What kind of stuff would you like to learn (Common phrases, specific sayings, stuff that Jibril might say regularly, or something else?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2005)

Also  - how does one make those nifty spoiler posts - the ones you click on a button to make the text appear.  The buttons on my WYSIWYG editor don't work so I assume it must be inthere somewhere, but if it's somewhere else, could someone point me in that direction?


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Anything!!!  Literally - I am always ready to learn new languages!  

The tag you are looking for is 'sblock'


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1941987#post1941987

Started a new thread for it, Ashy, so as not to clutter Gomez's


----------



## Ashy (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello all.  Just wanted to plug a game that I’m starting.  It is a homebrewed adventure set in the world of my novel.  I hope that you guys might be interested and at least check it out.  It will use standard D&D 3.5 rules and characters.

Dangerous Legacy

Thanks


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey people,
I had been waiting on yangnome to post but he hasn't in the past week. Even though he was on a couple of days ago. I am going to go ahead and NPC Father O'Malley until he shows up. Sorry for the delay!

Ashy and Isida,
I am sorry your characters are in a limbo right now. Hopefully I can get them back into the mix very soon!


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I should have checked the IC thread first as yangnome posted last night! YEA!!

Ok, lets get back some fun zombie action.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Ashy and Isida,
> I am sorry your characters are in a limbo right now. Hopefully I can get them back into the mix very soon!




No prob, Gomez...  I have a couple of questions, however...

1. Will Charles pouring over the books he has at hand net him anything more in regards to all of the clues we've complied at this point (i.e. the symbol, the dreams, etc...)?

2. Would a trip to a library (or back his office/apartment) help?  Charles has lots more books on the occult and history there...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

It's ok Gomez, I just know that Miriam would probably not do too much tramping all over town for what she believes is just a mildly dangerous errand.  Besides, if things _did_ break out in violence, she would only be a liability to the others, and she knows it.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2005)

Sadly, the "battle hardened, beer drinking, chip on the shoulder, private dick" cr@pped himself and turned out to be pretty useless in this zombie battle.  So what have we learned?  Miriam is smarter than Jack


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

Character Thread

Evidence Thread


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Does Charles understand the lanugage?  Speak Language (latin) +9, Speak Language (french) +6, Speak Language (chinese) +6, Speak Language (spanish) +6, Speak Language (arabic) +6, Speak Language (german) +6


----------



## Gomez (Jan 28, 2005)

No. The language sounds african.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok - thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

Get ready for some crazy old lady fightin' action!


----------



## Ashy (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol!!!!  :d


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice symmetry of expression there Ashy.


----------



## Ashy (Jan 29, 2005)

I do what I can.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been working on the Evidence Thread and it is filling out nicely. In doing so I have looked over the past posts. WOW! I am very impressed by the great role-playing from you guys! Great Job! 

I have also posted links to the In Character, Evidence, and Character Threads in the first post of this OCC Thread. 

Things are shaping up nicely! The only problem I see is that yangnome has been very infrequent in his posts. To keep the game going, I might have to post for Father O'Malley ever so often.

I hope everyone is having fun? Any questions or suggestions?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 4, 2005)

Enjoying it immensely, Gomez. Between this, Traveller, Delta Green and Diplomacy, I seem to have abandoned the sword and sorcery genre, however


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Holy Carp!    I almost forgot about the Diplomacy game. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 4, 2005)

Gee that wasn't my intention at all...

*walks away whistling*


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 5, 2005)

Yep, I'm enjoying it a bunch.  Nice to have a good game to play when so many of my games die so often.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 15, 2005)

I am a bit concerned about yangnome's posting frequency. Lately it has been about one post a week or so. It is especially slowing down the game with the fight in the Ju-Ju House. I am trying to let everyone post his or her action before I move to the next round. It shows that yangnome was last on 2-12 but is last game post was 2-7. 

What do you think about this? Should I take control of Father O'Malley? Wait for yangnome?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 15, 2005)

I would ask him to check in within 24 hours, and ask he will be able to post more frequently.  In the meantime, ghosting William seems like a reasonable option.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm having a blast...  I'll email him or send him an IM, if possible...


----------



## yangnome (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm still here.  I've been checking on the thread, but there hasn't been a real appropriate place for Father O'Malley to get involved IMO.  He was caught with his trunk in his hands...  

FYI, I am going through a very busy period IRL.  If you see my last seen date, it is my last time seen on this thread.  This game is all I have time for on Enworld for the next few months.  If it seems I've abandoned the game, or if you are waiting for a reply from me, feel free to email me at myusername@myusername.com (substitute my user name of course), post for me or both.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

I just found out that Isida is going to be MIA for about a month. I know things have bogging down after the Ju-Ju House but hopefully we can get things back on track. I can run Miriam while Isida is away or would you rather we take a break?


----------



## Ashy (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm cool with whatever...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm willing to leave that decision to Isida - we can wait if she prefers, or continue on with you running Miriam and catch her up later.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree with Maerdwyn.  That said, I think I might be a bit hesitant to let the game sit for a month for fear that we won't be able to round eveyone back up to continue once Isida returns....I'd hate to have the game die because we decided to take a short break, which seems to be a common occurrence with PBP games.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe we can send Muriam on a "mission" where he character is best suited and she can simply be on that mission for the duration of time that Issy will not be able to play.  Then she can rejoin the group easy enough without the group losing time to play.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 18, 2005)

There might be a problem if you decide to travel overseas without Miriam. It might be harder for her to join you.


----------



## Narfellus (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi All. Masks is a great one, huh? Just a point of interest, your roleplaying aspects are much stronger in this PbP than my pen and paper game. Our JuJu House showdown was done on a battlegrid with 20 cutout 1" miniature cultists glued to pennies. It was a messy massacre that ended with the party struggling by foot through snowbound NY city, dragging an unconscious and severely wounded Japanese American karate instructor. 

Neat to see how others play through the same scenario. Our games happen to go a little faster (the medium is more conducive to that) but there's still a ton of stuff left. They just lost their first player last session (two weeks ago) in a brutal sneak attack with gatling guns, but no one's gone insane yet (other than terrified and frantically running). 

Enjoy.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 18, 2005)

If I can add to Vendetta's suggestion, have her travel along over with us.  She's a Spiritualist or something, correct?  You can have her get involved with an investigation of a haunting -- there's no shortage of them in London!  Most likely, her psychic talents would come in handy there.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 22, 2005)

I've been checking up on your campaign, and am wondering if you have room for a new player...


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> I've been checking up on your campaign, and am wondering if you have room for a new player...




Hi, 
 Thanks for the interest!    Currently I have six players and I don't want to go over that number at the moment. I would be glad to put you on an alternate list in case someone has to drop from the game. Is that ok with you? 

Players:

*Isida Kep'tukai* is _Miriam Legou_, Spiritalist. 
*Andrew D. Gable* is _William T. Llewellyn-Phelps_, Author.
*yangnome* is _Father Sean Patrick O’Malley_, Catholic Priest.
*Maerdwyn* is _Jibril ibn Rashad al Qurayshi_, Art Student
*Ashy* is Charles Whitford, Antiquarian.
*Vendetta* is Jack Chance, Detective.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 22, 2005)

Sounds fine.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 24, 2005)

So any decision on when and how we'll proceed gomez?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

I am going to run Miriam for now. She will kinda hang around in the background so Isida can pick her back up when she gets back. I have posted in the IC thread so lets get the ball rolling!


----------



## Ashy (Mar 24, 2005)

Groovay....


----------



## Gomez (Mar 25, 2005)

Well I am just going to keep posting to the IC thread until something happens!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 25, 2005)

*Gomez:* I don't know when the Mythos is going to rear its head, as I'm not that terribly familiar with Masks, but my idea is that William has a bit of knowledge.  Not any ranks in the skill or anything like that, rather, as he's written a book about the Severn Valley, he might at least recognize some names, that's all.  No in-depth knowledge, but he'll likely know Shub-Niggurath is some sort of pagan fertility deity, for instance.  What Mythos events he knows of (like the story of the Moon-Lens, or traditions of Byatis and the Stairs to Yuggoth) he'll likely only consider as ghost stories and minor curiosities.

With your approval, of course.  I just don't think it would be realistic that he's completely ignorant of things.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 25, 2005)

Andrew,
 That sounds fine by me. I will keep that in mind. Though there was a missed opportunity to gain some Mythos Skill points in the game already! To bad everyone ran from the zombies that were just about to drop!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, well, I'll take a relatively bloodless, still-sane escape over the hope that the next bullet would be the one to kill them so i can get som Mythos points any day of the week and twice on Sunday or when the stars are right.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 26, 2005)

There are some things Man Was Not Meant To Know, Even Though There's Rules For Them...


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 28, 2005)

My computer seems to finally be dead now.
I'm going to be unable to post as regularly as I once had due to this major inconvience.  That PoS computer grrr grrr grrr...

anyway, I will still be running and playing games... just a bit slower is all 
I'm sorry about this.  I hope that in three weeks that I'll get a paycheck that I can devote to buying new computer gear to build a new rig.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, please.


----------



## Ashy (Mar 28, 2005)

Will do, 'Detta....  Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's fast forward a little bit. Let me know here if you want to do anything before heading off to London or what preperations you want to do for the trip.

Jonah Kensington says that he will be a contact person for you if you wish and he gives you $1000 dollars to help fund your investigation. Father Paul will also be available as a contact person as well. 

The _R.M.S. Mauretania_ is sailing for Southhampton, England in 2 days. It will be a 4 day trip. A single one way first class ticket is $120. Tourist class is $60.

Make sure to note on your character sheet what items and money that you are taking with you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

Jibril will sell a couplf of his paintings (the proceeds will be the explanation for part of his existing starting money.  Hw withdraws from university for the next semester, arranging a temporary leave of absence if possible.  Items with him will be noted on his sheet.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

Made the notes on the character sheet.  I said I was travelling with $1500 (out of the 3700 he has) - didnt know if that was a reasonable amount or how it was done (travelling with cash or a letter of credit from a new york bank to an English bank, etc.)


----------



## Ashy (Apr 4, 2005)

How much would one take???  I'm not sure....


----------



## yangnome (Apr 5, 2005)

Father O'Malley checks in with the church authority to gain permission and finances for the trip.  I don't imagine it being too big a problem as it coincides with his new upcoming assignment.  If funds are still really tight, he will try to contact the shipping company to see if they need a chaplain on board for the duration of the trip...perhaps he can perform services in return for reduced fare.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> How much would one take???  I'm not sure....




 Good question. You main expenses are going to be travel costs and lodging. $500 to $1000 dollars can go along way but it really depends on how you want to live. A comfortable hotel will cost you about $5 per night, a good hotel $7 per night, and a deluxe hotel will cost $9 per night. Total dinner costs per day will be around $2. Though you can really skimp on your lodging and food and stretch you dollar. Or you can live high off the hog and pay more. 

 You can carry cash or bank notes (think travellers check). Though you need to go to a Bank to cash in your bank notes. Depending on where you go you will have to exchange your dollars for the local currancy. You can also wire your bank or someone you know for money. They would then send a bank note to a local telegraph office for you to pick up.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

I am still waiting on Andrew D. Gable, Vendetta, and Ashy on what preperations their characters are making for the trip. 

Oh, I forgot to mention something!   
Since we are moving to Chapter 2: London, everyone can LEVEL UP their characters!!!!!  


Also, Jonah Kensington gives you two contacts of Elias' in London. Mickey Mahoney of _The Scoop_ and Inspector James Barrington of Scotland Yard.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't have the books for the game, so I can't actually level up my own character.  

I don't think Jack would really take anything with him but his pistol and a knife and his clothes.  Jack has no equipment listed on his character sheet... so I guess he has nothing else that he *can * take   (and, its actually quite in character for him, anyway)

PS... could someone post a link to the Rogue gallery for me.  To save room on my subscriptions page, I usually save a link to the RGs in my favorites.  I don't need to go there to look for updates so it isn't needed in my subscriptions and its just easier to open the favorites and go straight to the character I need rather than going back to favorites... this method works well for me........ until my computer died and I lost my favorites list


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Vendetta, 
Thats ok I can help you level up.

Jack would get a stat bump, a +1 one to his fort save, 1d6 + con bonus additional hit points, 1d6 additional sanity, and 8 skill points. 

 If you want something as equipement just ask. As long as Jack could reasonalbly afford it that is. As for the Rogue Gallery check out the link in my sig.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 6, 2005)

Can you tell me what I need to level up as well, Gomez?  I cannot find my book...(fume)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Can you tell me what I need to level up as well, Gomez?  I cannot find my book...(fume)





Sure can Ashy! 

+1 to BAB, 8 + Int bonus in Skill points, 1d6 plus Con bonus to hit points, +1 to your Fort and Will saves, one stat bump, and +1d6 to sanity.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool... uh... can you do those die rolls or should I just roll them up?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Cool... uh... can you do those die rolls or should I just roll them up?




You can do you own rolling!


----------



## Ashy (Apr 6, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Sure can Ashy!
> 
> +1 to BAB, 8 + Int bonus in Skill points, 1d6 plus Con bonus to hit points, +1 to your Fort and Will saves, one stat bump, and +1d6 to sanity.




Thanks!  Edited Charles:

+1 to BAB, added 11 skill points [4 to Gather Information, 4 to Knowledge (history), 3 to Knowledge (occult)], 6 hps, +1 to your Fort and Will saves, +1 to Str, *where do I put sanity??????*


----------



## Ashy (Apr 6, 2005)

Gomez,

Also, I do not have any equipment or wealth - I guess I need to know that stuff...


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Gomez,
> 
> Also, I do not have any equipment or wealth - I guess I need to know that stuff...




LOL! You bunch of slackers!   

Well......I left my rule book at home so I will post your wealth tonight. What kind of equipement do you want? Tell me and I can post that for you too.


----------



## Ashy (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey!  At least we post and roleplay!  Er....right?  (sheepish grin)

It doesn't really matter -whatever you think he should have...  THANX!!!  

Gomez =


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Hey!  At least we post and roleplay!  Er....right?  (sheepish grin)
> 
> It doesn't really matter -whatever you think he should have...  THANX!!!
> 
> Gomez =





Humm let me see.......How about a top hat, a ivory handled sword cane, a Scottish sheep dog, a tweed jacket, and a monocle.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2005)

hey, can I have a monicle?


----------



## Ashy (Apr 7, 2005)

No!!!!  It's mine!  Mine I say!  And it's a +3 san boosting monocle!!!  BWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## yangnome (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll level father o'malley this weekend...thats the first time i'll be able to get a chance to sit down and crack the book as life has been very hectic this week.  Feel free to move forward with the game in the meantime if you like...


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey people   

*Maerdwyn*,
 Great Job in leveling your character so quickly. I really liked you showing what your sanity gains and losses are from!   

*Ashy*, 
 I rolled for Charles starting money and yearly income. He has $8000 in savings and an income of $4000 per year. You don't have to tell me how many shoes or shirts you have ok. But if you want a weapon or something unique then just tell me and I will ok it. You leveled up already? It still says Charles is level 3 though.   

*yangnome*, 
 I rolled for Father Sean Patrick O'Malley's starting money and yearly income. He has $6000 in savings and an income of $3000 per year. Not to shabby for a priest!    The same thing I told Ashy about your equipment. 

*Vendetta*, 
 What kind of pistol do you want? I can just give you the stats of one if you want or if you have a particular one in mind I can give you the stats on that one. 

*Andrew D. Gable*, 
 I have not heard from you in a while, are you still in the game? 

Once Isida shows back up hopefully this week and everyone has his or her characters leveled up we will get started up again with the trip to England. I want to be able to move the game along at a good pace if possible.


I am really itching to get the game going again.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry about that.  I lost this thread for a while... anyway, I'll get a level-up done and we can go ASAP I guess.

EDIT: William's now level 4 and ready to go.  Being taken to London are all his on-hand items (which includes his cash, his clothes naturally, his gun, and his cigars).


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd imagin that Jack has come to depend on his gun, so he'd probably have a rather good one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello all!  I am back, have caught up on the thread, and leveled up Miriam.  I shall detail what and how much I am bringing later today (after I wake up) so we can get moving.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

Miriam is going to take basically her entire wardrobe in her trunk, and also the following items:

Handle bag 
Woman's toilet set 
Dictionary English/German 
Gold pocket watch 
Wind-up alarm clock 
2 good fountain pens 
20 pencils 
10 writing tablets 
2 sets of stationary 
6x binoculars 
Ouija board 

Also she'll take every scrap of paper that she made notes about this case on with her.  She will be taking $1,000 in cash with her.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 13, 2005)

OK, I should be updated.  I think I got everything...sorry for the brief delay.  Father O'Malley does not carry any weapons with him.  If he really needs one, he'll have to improvise.  He'll take clothing with him for the trip and spiritual things as well ( bible, things needed for sacraments, rosary beads, etc.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Here are some standard pistols of the day! 


*Webley Mark 1 Revolver*







.455 , Damage: 1d10, Crit: x3, Action rev/D, Capacity: 6, Loading: break, Range: 20, Rate Multi-fire, Nationality: UK (1896)

*Colt M1911 Pistol*






.45 ACP, Damage: 2d8, Crit: x3, Action: semi/S, Capacity: 7, Loading: mag, Range: 20, Rate: Mulit-Fire, Nationality: US (1911)

*Colt M1917 Revolver or Smith & Wesson M1917 Revolver*






.45 ACP, Damage: 2d8, Crit: x3, Action: rev/D, Capacity: 6, Loading: clip or slide, Range: 20, Rate: Multi-fire, Nationality: US (1917)

*Colt Automatic Pistol .32 inch*






.32 ACP, Damage: 1d8, Crit: x3, Action: semi/S, Capacity: 8, Loading: mag, Range: 20, Rate: Mulit-Fire, Nationality: US

*Pistol 6.35 mm Mauser MOD 1910*






6.35 mm, Damage: 2d6, Crit: x3, Action: semi/S, Capacity: 7, Loading: mag, Range: 20, Rate: Mulit-Fire, Nationality: Germany


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Once Jack and Charles are leveled up I will start the Chapter 2 thread!


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry, forgot I had to do this 
+1 to Con, from 15 to 16
4 (1d6 roll) HPs + 3 (con) + 1/level con retro (+3) for a total of +10
2 (1d6) sanity (crappy roll... guess it could have been worse)
Skills +2 Gather Information, +2 Drive, +2 Search, +2 bluff

the Colt M1911 Pistol sounds and looks like the type of pistol jack would have.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok Everyone, 

Just a few notes,

-Remember that Jonah Kensington has given the group $1000 for expenses. 
-He has also told you of some contacts of Elias Jackson's in london. (1) Mickey Mahoney, editor of _The Scoop_ magazine, and (2) Inspector James Barrington of Scotland Yard.
-You found a business card in Jackson's hotel room.






-Please look over the Evidence thread to refreshing your memory.


I am going to start the new IC thread today. Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Hurray the Chapter 2 thread is open for business!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2005)

*First post dance.*  Me first, me first!


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 16, 2005)

I think the third post dance isn't quite as much fun... but I'll do it anyway

*cue third post dance*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gomez:
Ludgate Hill (where we're at right now) is an old Celtic name for the god later known, variously, as Lugh, Lud, Nuada, or Nodens.  In fact, an old temple to Nodens was located where St. Paul's Cathedral now stands.  So we're in the Nodens spot.  How's that?

Plus, it's Fleet Street, Sweeney Todd's old joint.


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

Andrew,
 I am a little worried about you lack of participation in the game. Have you lost interest in the game? Are you just too busy in real life at the moment? Let me know! I don't want to lose a fine player such as yourself.   


Andrew and yangnome, 
 I know you both posted that you were interested in my Delta Green game. I might have an opening if either of you want to get in. The second round of adventures will be starting soon and I can fit one new player into the mix. I think!   Let me know if you would like to get in. 

Ashy gets the Golden Gargoyle award for this week. What’s a Golden Gargoyle award you ask? Well I have decided to have a weekly award to the best role-player in the game. So tip a pint for Ashy!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 3, 2005)

Gomez:
Yeah, I'm still around, never fear.  Things have come up (not bad, mind you) recently and I don't have as much free time as I used to.  I'm still in, though, don't worry about that.


----------



## Ashy (May 4, 2005)

"Wha?  Who?  Me??  Oh, oh, me you say?  I didn't even know I was nominated!  Oh, goodness gracious me!  Well, I have to thank all the little people..."

"You like me!  You really, really like me!"



Seriously, THANKS!  THIS ROX!  Is this the first ever Golden Gargoyle Award????


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Seriously, THANKS!  THIS ROX!  Is this the first ever Golden Gargoyle Award????




 No, I gave out the Golden Gargoyle(TM) in a face to face Call of Cthulhu game I ran a couple of years ago. Though you are the first PBP player to get one!


----------



## Ashy (May 4, 2005)

WOW!  Now I'm super stoked!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Gomez:
> Yeah, I'm still around, never fear.  Things have come up (not bad, mind you) recently and I don't have as much free time as I used to.  I'm still in, though, don't worry about that.




What's her name?


----------



## Vendetta (May 5, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> What's her name?



hahahahaha man, ain't that the truth in breaking up all of my RL game groups.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 5, 2005)

Gads beastie, I didn't even say it and yet you know.  LOL.  But yeah, that's it.


----------



## Gomez (May 5, 2005)

Well good for you Andrew!


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 17, 2005)

ooc: Hi Folks - been at the hospital today with my 3yr old daughter.  Won't be around much the next couple days - If you're in a game with me other than this one, and I don't post there with this message, could you pass it on for me?  Thanks.


----------



## Ashy (May 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn,

I hope all is well with your little girl.  My prayers will be with you...


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn,
I hope your daughter is alright. My thoughts will be with you and yours.


----------



## Rhialto (May 17, 2005)

Best wishes, for what their worth.

And Gomez, as regard OAA--Roy Baty?  Did someone watch *Blade Runner* last night?


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Best wishes, for what their worth.
> 
> And Gomez, as regard OAA--Roy Blaty?  Did someone watch *Blade Runner* last night?




LOL! Nice you picked that up.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 22, 2005)

Sophia is home from the hospital and all is well.   I'll post IC tomorrow

-Ian


----------



## yangnome (May 23, 2005)

glad to hear that your girl is well.  

Gomez, I just now noticed your post about the DG game.  I know its been awhile since your post, however if there is still a spot available in it, I would be interested.  The last few months have been very busy, but things are letting up now.  Let me know.


----------



## Gomez (May 23, 2005)

Hey people, 
I need some input. Is the game too boring? What can I do to improve the game for you? Things are pretty slow and I know thats has alot to do with the game so far. Having six people interview one man can really take the wind out of the sails of a game.


----------



## yangnome (May 23, 2005)

It isn't too boring for me.  Like you said, six people interviewing one man is going to slow things down a bit, but that is also kind of the nature of the game...that and you've already got us too scared to divide the group up in a foreign country


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 23, 2005)

As a player, I'd like to split the group up some to accomplish more things at once (especially regarding research, but I understand the chracters' perspective after New York.   From Jibril's point of view, the mistake in New York wasn't exactly splitting up, it was splitting up without a definite rendezvous point and check in times.  Of course, he's a young guy who prbably still believes in his own effective immortality.  He wouldn't necessarily expect Charles to share that persepective, for example


----------



## Ashy (May 24, 2005)

And Charles would likely agree to disagree...    But that's because he's a chicken...   

Personally, I think that we should divide into two groups, that way, we could say that "Group A is going to Y and talking to Mr. Z, while Group B is going to Q-town and investigating rumor P....  We would have standard check-in times and daily meetings at night (possibly at dinner) - I think this would help move the pace along a bit, IMHO.


----------



## Vendetta (May 26, 2005)

Jack would be against splitting the group up as he's pretty convinced _*they *_already know the group is in England but he also probably wont put up much fight as he also feels that speed might be a benefit to them while here... get in, get what you need, get out.  As well, they have the advantage of not having a set schedule or places to be, like homes, that have been observed by those who might be ready to bring them harm.

Personally, the game's been great.  Sure, a bit of a slow down during the chat but this *is *play by post and I've come to expect that by now


----------



## Gomez (May 26, 2005)

As of right now, William T. Llewellyn-Phelps is a NPC controlled by me. If and when Andrew D. Gable returns and wishes to take back control of his character then I will gladly hand him back over. Though being a NPC William will be vuluneriable to being eaten, mauled, crushed, driven insane, etc..etc.. by the GM at anytime.    I am doing this because Andrew has not posted in the IC thread since 5-10 and he has not been see on the boards since 5-18. And because of his infrequent posting before that. Thanks. 

Gomez


----------



## Vendetta (May 27, 2005)

Erg... I forgot the names of the stuff / people we learned so far in london.  Could you put that info in the evidence thread?  Or link me to the information about the related murders in london so that I can post intelligently now that we are in scotland yard... the problem being that I, myself, am not intelligent... so I need help


----------



## yangnome (May 27, 2005)

Father O'Malley wanted to chat with Jack prior to entering Scotland Yard...


----------



## Gomez (May 27, 2005)

yangnome, 
Thats fine you can talk to Jack before you enter Scotland Yard.


Jack,
 I have posted the people and clues that you have encountered in London in the Evidence Thread.


----------



## Vendetta (May 28, 2005)

thanks and, sure padre


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

 Here is my state of the game address. 

 Well right now yangnome, Vendetta, Maerdwyn, Ashy are active in the game. Isida not so much. And I have dropped Andrew D. Gable from the game because he has disappeared of the face of the earth. (I heard a woman was involved!   )

 Has the game lost it's steam? It has been over a year since I started the game 96-9-04) and it's still going along slowly like one of those zombies you faced under the Ju-Ju house.   I think it is due to the natural of the game. Lots of investigation with short bursts of terror inbetween. Though as the game moves on there is more terror and less investigation. I would like to see the game have some more pep to it! I really like my players and their characters!   

Is everyone ok with the game or do you have any suggestions?

Gomez


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm good with the game.  I enjoy my character and RPing along as we are.  A bit more pep in posting is good, but sometimes it just can't be done.  But I think the game is going well.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I've got some sad news gang - I'm going to have to drop this game.  This site has been blocked from my work, and I simply do not have time to post from home in the evenings.  Sorry, but I wish it were not the case just as much as you.




Oh DANG!!! What no more Charles! We are going to miss you Ashy! I am very sad to see you leave. 

Gomez


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm very sad to be leaving, Gomez...  I'll keep workin' to undermine the Net Nazis, tho!    Maybe I'll circumvent Big Brother yet!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I'm very sad to be leaving, Gomez...  I'll keep workin' to undermine the Net Nazis, tho!    Maybe I'll circumvent Big Brother yet!




Hope so - we'll miss ya, but we'll try to keep Charles nice, safe, and calm until you get back.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Hope so - we'll miss ya, but we'll try to keep Charles nice, safe, and calm until you get back.





What? You mean I cannot kill Charles off in a nice and gruesome manner?
Drat!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey, I said "try" - Maybe Charles can guard the next hotel room.  That should be _nice_ and safe


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

Game Update Update;

Ok we are down to 4 players. 

*Isida Kep'Tukari* playing _Miriam Christina LeGou_, Matronly Spiritualist
*yangnome* playing _Father Sean Patrick O’Malley_, Friendly Catholic Priest
*Maerdwyn* playing _Jibril ibn Rashad al Qurayshi_, Eygptian Artist
*Vendetta* playing _Jack Chance_, Grumpy Private Detective

Charles Whitford (bookstore owner) and William T. Llewellyn-Phelps (author) are currently with the group but without players. I am currently debating what I am going to do with these characters.

I don't know if I am going to try and recruit more players or just go with the group as is. What do you (the players) think about that? 

I am going to get the game moving by posting at least twice a day to the IC thread for a week or so. I don't know what I am going to post but I will post something.    Really you are very close to getting into some more action, suspense, and of coarse terror!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I don't know if I am going to try and recruit more players or just go with the group as is. What do you (the players) think about that?
> 
> I am going to get the game moving by posting at least twice a day to the IC thread for a week or so. I don't know what I am going to post but I will post something.    Really you are very close to getting into some more action, suspense, and of coarse terror!




On first thought, I guess I'd favor keeping the group a four for a while - that leaves Ashy the opportunity of joining back up if his internet situation gets resolved. Gomez[sblock] Perhaps one of the character's disappearance could be worked into the story, and if the player shows up again, he returns, or is rescued, in some sanity loss-inducing manner ?  [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 14, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> *Vendetta* playing _Jack Chance_, Grumpy Private Detective



Well now, shouldn't that read "Grumpy, *Drunken *Private Detective"  

You know... I haven't really thought about what "should" happen.  I'm cool with adding new players or working with the four of us.  Izzy's been a bit rare of late, very busy I suspect... so we might need another as we may be working with just three, practically speaking, for an unknown amount of time.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm cool with whatever you all decide for Charles - as everybody that knows me knows - I'll roleplay just about anything!  IF I get to come back to the game, that is...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Just a note,

Isida is going to be away from the boards for about a month. So Miriam will be in NPC mode until she returns.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Umm, if you do decide you need more players, I am available...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep I am down to three active players. I must be getting soft. None of the PC loses were to monsters or insanity!   

Let me think about you joining Rhialto. If you where to join what kind of character would you play?


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, given the group's present location, I was considering an eccentric English occultist/dilettante.  Think a seedier Aleister Crowley--no, wait, he's already seedy enough--think Crowley, mixed with Saki and Noel Coward.


----------



## yangnome (Jul 22, 2005)

Just a note to let you know I am still here with the game.  I haven't posted a whole lot as of late, but I am still here and following along.  

Charles was growing on me a bit.  Perhaps having him along as an npc in case Ashy finds a way to make it back in the future.  I don't think we'll see William again.  I'd suggest either finding someone willing to step into the role, or having him killed off as a plot device...not that I'd ever use such tactics on an abandonned character in my games...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

In one of my games I just had an abandoned character spirited away by the Imperial Secret Service to face crimes his original player was never really sure he'd committed.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

I really like Charles too. I might just NPC him but I don't know if you could do Ashy's version justice.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn, Just noticed you're a PATS FAN!!!  Me too!  Though, I have to admit, I wasn't always.  I became a fan when Robert Kraft bought the team back in 92, hired Parcells and drafted Bledsoe for the 93 season.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

Cool.  

Kraft is definitely the biggest reason IMO the Pats have turned around from the mess that they were when I was a kid.  Those days were _tough_. (BTW - Did you catch that thing with Vladimir Putin and Kraft's Superbowl ring a couple weeks back?  Weird.   )

Enworld fantasy football should be starting up sometime soon - any interest?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

I am always up for some Fantasy Football!   

Rhialto,
Go ahead and build your character and post him in the game's rogue's gallery thread. Make him 4th level.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 22, 2005)

EnWorld Fantasy Football?  Don't know anything about it.  I'm interested!

Yes, Kraft is a great owner.  Reminds me a lot of Eddie DeBartilo who used to own the 49ers.  Start with the coach, get a great one somehow and then keep him happy!  Give him what he wants on the field.  Spare no expense.  (Of course, with the cap, you can only spend so much on the field these days)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 22, 2005)

There were at least two Yahoo leagues made up of EnWorlders last year - it was actually my first Fantasy Football experience (I ran the Dover Duergars), and I had a lot of fun even though I missed the playoffs by about two points.  I try to get a league going and let you guys know.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey guys,
I am running a contest in this thread. 

Come on over and nominate one of your favorite villains!


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 22, 2005)

Expect to see Francis Fulk Fitzwarren on Monday.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 25, 2005)

Tada!

I hope he meets your approval. 

I do have an idea on how he can be brought into the party, if you're interested...


----------



## Gomez (Jul 25, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Tada!
> 
> I hope he meets your approval.
> 
> I do have an idea on how he can be brought into the party, if you're interested...





What's your idea?


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, 



Spoiler



seeing as the group's looking for an expert in the occult, it'd be pretty easy to arrange some level of official introduction.  My idea is that they head over to Plum Tree House, and discover he's holding an Egyptian-themed costume party, where you can put in whatever 20s celebrities and NPCs that you could use in that situation.  Just an idea.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> EnWorld Fantasy Football?  Don't know anything about it.  I'm interested!






			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> I am always up for some Fantasy Football!




Didn't see the thread until today:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141442

If the spots in that league get filled up, I'll start another - there were two full ones running last year.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi all - been away, now back


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 9, 2005)

welcome back, sir.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 14, 2005)

Is there any chance I could join in?  I'm dying to play!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all - just found out I'll be having very spotty or non-existent internet access over the next few days - things will be better by Monday at the latest.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 21, 2005)

Is the game full?  Could I be squeeeeeeeeeezed in somehow? Thanks.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry but I am closing down my games here on EN World. I am just a little burned out with EN World and need some time away. I hope you understand.

I just wanted to say to my great players in this game. Thanks! This was a wonderful game with wonderful players.    It's to bad we lost so many good players over the past 10+ months.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 23, 2005)

YIKES!!!

Darn... but it has been pretty slow around these parts lately... 
You were a fabulous GM, Gomez, and I'm going to miss this game a great deal.


----------



## Rhialto (Sep 24, 2005)

As a player in one of your games, and a prospective player in this one--damn, that's too bad, and thanks for the memories.  Hope you recover your pep.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 4, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> YIKES!!!
> 
> Darn... but it has been pretty slow around these parts lately...
> You were a fabulous GM, Gomez, and I'm going to miss this game a great deal.



 ditto.  I'm saddened by the loss of this game, but good luck to you in recovering from your burnout.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 15, 2007)

Burn-out smern-out....Things are much much better now and I feel up to trying to get this game back up and running if my old players are interested. 

Yangnome?
Vendetta?
Maerdwyn?
Isida Kep'Tukari?

Let me know what yall think.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2007)

Just bumping this on the off chance one of my old players will see it. 

Here are links to the the game's various pages.

Chapter 1: New York City 

Chapter 1.5: New York City 

 Chapter 2: London

Character Thread

Evidence Thread


So far I have one player (Vendetta) wanting to restart the game. I will try and get some more and then possibly recruit some new blood.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm here and ready as well.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2007)

yangnome said:
			
		

> I'm here and ready as well.





Yeah! Yangnome! Glad to have you aboard! 

So thats two. I have sent out some emails to some of the other players so let's see answers!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 22, 2007)

Looking back at the game we ended it with the following active players. 

Vendetta playing Jack Chance
yangnome playing Father Sean Patrick O’Malley
Maerdwyn playing Jibril ibn Rashad al Qurayshi


The following NPC's were also being used in the game. These were the characters of players that had dropped from the game. 


Charles Whitford (Ashy)
Miriam LeGou (Isida Kep'Tukari)
William T. Llewellyn-Phelps (Andrew D. Gable)

Charles and Miriam have disappeared and most likely have been kidnapped from their London hotel room.


I saw a post by Isida that she was back so I would love to have her play Miriam. I have also emailed Ashy and Maerdwyn but haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 23, 2007)

Izzy is playing in my Dangerous Legacy game over at Groovy Gamers.  I'll ask her if she'd like to rejoin this game too.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 23, 2007)

I have already talked to her and she wants to play!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 23, 2007)

Well that gives us

Jack, Miriam, and Father O'Malley. 

That's a nice core group.   

I guess I will have to NPC; William, Jibirl, and Charles. I would like to have maybe one or two new players come in to the game and possibly take over one of the NPC's or if they don't like that idea bring in a new character.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2007)

Great!  I'm glad Izzy is on board.  She's a fantastic RPer


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 24, 2007)

Aww... you made me blush Vendetta!      Where are we anyway?  I need to go back and read and see where we left off... and review the clues...


----------



## yangnome (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad to see you back Isida and Vendetta.  I'm looking forward to bringing this game back to life.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 25, 2007)

as am I.  I had better GMing habbits when I was playing in a Gomez game.  His attention to detail is fantastic.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Vendetta! I hope to live up to your praise. 

Miriam's situation is pretty sticky at the moment but I have some really good ideas on how to play it out.   

Do yall know of anyone who would be a good fit to join the game? I need one or two more to fill out the groupn either by playing one of the existing characters or bring in a new one.

I tried to talk Job into playing but he cannot at the moment.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a email from Maerdwyn. Don't know if he can play or not yet but I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Guys - glad the game is getting back together.  UNfortunately, I can't commit at the moment.  I'll checkin in on you to see how y'all are doing 

Ian


----------



## Gomez (Feb 26, 2007)

Good to hear from you Maerdwyn. Darn I would have hoped you could play but I understand.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 26, 2007)

I am restarting this game and I would like to recruit one or two new players. The game itself is the wonderful *Masks of Nyarlathotep* campagin using Call of Cthulhu d20 rules. The game has progressed to the second chapter in London England in the year 1926. 

I have the following characters available if you wish to take them over. 

Jibril ibn Rashad al Quraysh
Charles Whitford 
William T. Llewellyn-Phelps 

If you would rather play a new character, we can talk about that to.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2007)

Bump


----------



## yangnome (Mar 1, 2007)

Sad to here Maerdwyn won't be joining us.  I might know one or two people who might be interested in playing.  Let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 5, 2007)

Not gettting any bites. I guess we can just start the game and if anyone wants to join in they can. 

I will post a short summery of the game so far.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 5, 2007)

Woot


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 5, 2007)

I am intrigued, with two caveats:

1) I am listening to the magnificent yog-sothoth recording of this game right now, so I've been exposed to many spoilers

2) I have sixth edition, but not the d20 version (surprise surprise -- that thing fetches well upwards of $50.00 on eBay!) Would it be possible to play without familiarity with the d20 version of CoC?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 11, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I am intrigued, with two caveats:
> 
> 1) I am listening to the magnificent yog-sothoth recording of this game right now, so I've been exposed to many spoilers
> 
> 2) I have sixth edition, but not the d20 version (surprise surprise -- that thing fetches well upwards of $50.00 on eBay!) Would it be possible to play without familiarity with the d20 version of CoC?





How much of the recordings have your listened to?

If you have played any d20 game then you can get into the COC d20 rules quick and easy. The sanity rules are pretty much the same from sixth edition. Sanity is based off of Wisdom. 



I justed wanted to let everyone know that I have been sick this last week. Hopefully I can get back to posting this week.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 12, 2007)

Gomez said:
			
		

> How much of the recordings have your listened to?




I've wound up listening to the entire thing, so I should bow out of offering to play. :/


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 12, 2007)

Yikes... hope you are feeling better.  I too, was sick this week.  Called in to work 3 times   Good thing they like me there.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 14, 2007)

*bump*

hope you are feeling better


----------



## Gomez (Mar 14, 2007)

Feeling much better now. Just coughing up one lung instead of two now.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Kafkonia, 

Do you think that you would be able to seperate your player knowledge from your character knowledge if I let you in my Masks of Nyarlathotep game. Also would it effect your enjoyment of the game if you knew what whats happening?

Gomez


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 14, 2007)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Hey Kafkonia,
> 
> Do you think that you would be able to seperate your player knowledge from your character knowledge if I let you in my Masks of Nyarlathotep game. Also would it effect your enjoyment of the game if you knew what whats happening?
> 
> Gomez




Oh, I'd probably have no problem keeping player knowledge and character knowledge separate; after all, if there's one game where "cheating to win" is completely foreign, it should be CoC. 

That being said, I'm leaning towards running a PbP game myself, and I don't want to spread myself too thin. Thanks for your willingness to let me in anyway.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, Gomez. I saw your post over at ysdc (I'm CharlesDexterWard over there).  I'm interested in joining the game.  I've got the CoC d20 book.


Kent


----------



## Gomez (Mar 15, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Hi, Gomez. I saw your post over at ysdc (I'm CharlesDexterWard over there).  I'm interested in joining the game.  I've got the CoC d20 book.
> 
> 
> Kent




That's great!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gomez (Mar 15, 2007)

With the addition of Barendd Nobeard to the group that will give us four players. 

Barendd would you like to take over one of the NPC's or make a new characater?

The NPC's available are:

Jibril ibn Rashad al Quraysh
Charles Whitford 
William T. Llewellyn-Phelps 


You can find their character sheets here. 

All the characters should be at 4th level so some might need to be bumped up.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 15, 2007)

I will check them out and get back to you later today.  Thanks for letting me in!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2007)

woot


----------



## Gomez (Mar 19, 2007)

As soon as Barennd gets their character sorted out we will get started.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 19, 2007)

Make sure you reread over the adventure exspecially the London Chapter. 

*It's January 19th, 1926 at about 11 O'Clock at night in London England. * 

Jack and Father O'Malley are on the street outside Mr. Tewfik Al-Sayed's Spice shop/home.

William and Jibirl are at the hotel talking to the police. 

Miriam and Charles are heavens know where and it's not known if they are alive or dead.


----------



## yangnome (Mar 19, 2007)

glad to be back up and running again.  Good to have you on board with us Barendd.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 19, 2007)

woot


----------



## Gomez (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok I am starting the game. Here you go and have fun. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3410217#post3410217


As soon as Barendd's ready, I will have them join the game.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2007)

gahd, it was a terrible first post but it's something.  I need to get back into the feel of the character and the game.  So I just had to get something out there to get the ball rolling


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry, I'm late.  The family's been sick, but we're back to (almost) full health and ready to get on with our lives.

Gomez, my character is ready and I'll post him tonight in the character thread.  Bascially, he's an English soldier who saw action in the Irish uprising + revolution, plus some continental action in The Great War.

A couple of quick questions:  How much back story should I read (if any)?  What should I read about Jackson to build my connection to him?  I don't want to read Masks (obviously!).  I was thinking that his sister was into the occult and at her request he helped tracked down some obscure books for Jackson when he was stationed in Dublin.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 27, 2007)

Barendd,
Since your bringing in a new character, don't read the background stuff. I will find a way to fit him into the game.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, no backstory for me (yay!!--that frees up a few hours!  ).

I'm off to the PC thread.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 5, 2007)

OK... so I'm going on a mini Vacation with my family until sunday night.  With luck, the hotel we're staying at has internet access and I'll be able to log in from time to time.  But if I don't... that's what happened to me and I'll be back sometime sunday night so probably be checking stuff monday night
cheers


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, no backstory for me (yay!!--that frees up a few hours!  ).
> 
> I'm off to the PC thread.




Opps! Sorry didn't see your character in the PC thread. Good job!

Now to get him into the story.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2007)

Isida,

You still around? I posted something for Miriam but I used a Spoiler tag. Maybe you missed it.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2007)

People that you have talked to about Jackson Elias and/or the Carlyle Expedition while in London. 


-Mickey Mahoney
-Edward Gavigan
-Inspector James Barrington
-Tewfik al-Sayad


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Gomez (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like that we have lost Isida at least for the time being. 

Lets get the ball back rolling again with Croydon meeting up with Jack, Father O'Malley, William, and Jibril at the Hotel the next morning after the kidnapping. 

Basically the guys are having a quick breakfast while they are deciding on what to do and Cryodon walks up after he is directed there by the front desk people at the hotel.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 24, 2007)

Just giving the thread a bump.


----------



## Gomez (May 15, 2007)

Sorry to have been away from the game for so long. Let's see if we can get it going again. 

Are you having problems figuring out what to do?

The only information you have on the kidnapping is that it happened last night. A hotel empolyee was attacked and knocked out last night by a side entrance to the hotel. There were then some men in dark clothing seen carrying out some large bags (bodies). 

It looked like there was a struggle in the hotel room and a spiked club was found with a small amount of blood on it in the room as well.


----------



## Gomez (May 15, 2007)

Here is a rundown of some of the things and clues that you have discovered while in London. 

You talked to Mr. Mahoney, a friend of Jackson’s. He told you about the Egyptian Murders. 

You talked to Mr. Edward Gavaigan at the Penhew Foundation. 

You talked to Inspector Barrington of Scotland Yard. 
He said that the Egyptian Murders were believed to be done by some Egyptian gang or cult. Jackson believed it to be the Brotherhood of the Black . Several of the people who had been killed had frequented _The Blue Pyramid_ bar in Soho. Mr. Edward Gavaigan had been consulted in the matter do to his knowledge of Egypt. A Tewfik al-Sayed was a possible suspect but the investigation went no were. It was also discovered that Mr. al-Sayed had been a guide to the Carlyle Expedition.


----------



## Vendetta (May 17, 2007)

actually, I was kind of more fuzzy about what our missing compatriots did... and do we know enough about their last day to "retrace their steps" at all?  ((Though, that information does help))


----------



## Gomez (May 17, 2007)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> actually, I was kind of more fuzzy about what our missing compatriots did... and do we know enough about their last day to "retrace their steps" at all?  ((Though, that information does help))





You were all together pretty much the whole day. The only time that you were apart was that evening when Jack and Father O'Malley when to check out Tewfik al-Sayed's apartment and William and Jibril went to the bridge to meet the mystery person. Charles and Miriam stayed at the hotel.


----------



## Vendetta (May 19, 2007)

OK... so that's bad... nothing to "retrace"

guess we'll have to give the apartment another thorough going over then and hope the bobbies missed something.


----------



## ImpInTraining (Jul 2, 2007)

*need someone?*

Are you still hunting for players?  I posted at Yog-Sothoth... but figured I'd post here as well.

I've run Masks of Nyarlathotep via PBP, but honestly, don't remember much about it.  I'm sure I'll probably recall some stuff as things go on, but I can keep it all OOC.  In fact, I could play a dullard IC to help keep me on track if you wanted.  Never made it past Egypt.  

Alternatively, I could take over an abandoned character if you have one that needs taking.  It wouldn't take me long to review chapter 1 and how far you got with chapter 2.  These long campaigns are killer when players keep dropping out left and right.  New players come in not really fully grasping what had previously transpired... I know the heartache.


----------

